# After Season Sales.



## pops423 (Aug 9, 2006)

In PA, Walmart will put everything up after Christmas pretty cheap. If you catch it right, you can grab broadheads, scent away products, etc at less than half price.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Got a 40 odd dollar ladder stand from Menards on sale .... just for anyone who's wondering I have a couple of the cheap Menards stands and to be honest they are no rolls Royce but for the price they sure aren't that bad


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

subscribed


----------



## djw195 (Mar 26, 2012)

I've heard dicks sporting goods has good deals after xmas. I've had my best luck going from walmart to walmart after xmas though, everything is dirt cheap.

I'll be checking out places like farm n fleet and menards this year, I suppose any place that doesn't specialize in outdoor/hunting gear will get rid of their stuff for cheap.


----------



## PAHunter2D (Sep 14, 2011)

Bookmarked!


----------



## leftyhunter (Mar 6, 2005)

free bump to find later


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I see a half a dozen more stands in my future before next season


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

In for later.

Meat


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

jlh42581 said:


> I see a half a dozen more stands in my future before next season


Agreed more importantly the climbing sticks for them lol


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Scheels had a Sitka stratus jacket on sale for 212.00. i found one in my size and bought it. that's about 90 bucks off.


----------



## Chris101 (Dec 19, 2010)

Marked


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ttt

Sent from my HTCONE


----------



## KYBuckDropper (Aug 2, 2013)

Anyone seeing any new deals? Rural King dropped their hang on stands $10... There were some 20 ft climbing sticks cheap on sportsman guide but they are back up a little bit.


----------



## cretor11 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

Menards basic ladder stand is $49 and they now have a $10 rebate. 15ft ladder stand for $39. Not to bad. Think the 16ft on with shooting rail, padded seat, and arm rails was $66.

Walmart is still running the Ameristep bone collector aluminum hang on stand and 3 rapid rail set for $130. Stand only weighs 10 pounds. I just ordered this set. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bone-Coll...and-Rapid-Rail-set-of-3-Value-Bundle/32174136

Amazon had the Bushnell Bone Collector edition binoculars 10x42 on sale for $146. And if you have prime its free 2 day shipping. Just ordered a set of these too lol. Had $45 in gift cards from using bing to search so I got them for $101 shipped. Very nice and clear binos. They usually retail for around $200.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

20 ft climbing stick for 25 bucks shipped I ve bought a few of them 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141117055253


----------



## Ruttin BUX (Aug 13, 2008)

tag


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

my local walmart always has a bunch of ameristep 2 man ladderstands, and no one buys them because It's a suburban area, after Christmas they clearance them out for $50 apiece, I can't say which one though:wink:


----------



## jbloss14 (Nov 28, 2009)

tag


----------



## icculus (Sep 14, 2013)

In for DEALS!

Been saving money all season for this moment.

hahah Thanks for the thread!


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

baz77 said:


> 20 ft climbing stick for 25 bucks shipped I ve bought a few of them
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141117055253


that's a darn good deal there. have you received/used yours yet? how are they?


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

Im in for later


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

dt5150 said:


> that's a darn good deal there. have you received/used yours yet? how are they?


Yeah I have bought three sets all came within two days of ordering..I have put them together they are the same as the cheap sticks you get from dicks gandter mtn ect..I am very happy with them for the price.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

great, thanks bud. gonna order a couple sets.


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

I want another Millennium stand. Those things are the bomb


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Don't go on sale til mid jan here in Kc usually


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Tag...


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

ive been looking at waiting for a deal on a hang on stand getting tired of luggin in my pack n stack ladder stand.


----------



## dra710 (Jan 31, 2009)

Dicks has muddy outfitter lites for $60 . Also had muddy sticks for 60 and tree spider micro harnesses for 50$


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

dra710 said:


> Dicks has muddy outfitter lites for $60 . Also had muddy sticks for 60 and tree spider micro harnesses for 50$


Which sticks did they have at Dicks?


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Lets keep this thread active as the sales approach.


----------



## dra710 (Jan 31, 2009)

The muddy sticks were the outfitter steel not the folding ones. The had a field and stream cyclone folding stick for60 as well that looked like a muddy / lone wolf hybrid


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

Got a big game deer cart the carry all one at rural king for $59.77 out the door in Marion this week.


----------



## tintkng (Dec 10, 2013)

Got an ameristep grizzly climber stand for $56 at rural king yesterday.


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

tag


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Im waiting for another walmart slip up like last year. I missed out twice, Im ready to jump this time.


----------



## T3ninja (Oct 9, 2013)

Bump bump bump


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

smokin x's said:


> Im waiting for another walmart slip up like last year. I missed out twice, Im ready to jump this time.


Me too. Yea, i was broke.


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

smokin x's said:


> Im waiting for another walmart slip up like last year. I missed out twice, Im ready to jump this time.


I was lucky to grab that deal and i shot my buck this year using that set up


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

dra710 said:


> The muddy sticks were the outfitter steel not the folding ones. The had a field and stream cyclone folding stick for60 as well that looked like a muddy / lone wolf hybrid


60 bucks fir those Cyclone sticks is a great deal. Im running out to my Dicks tomorrow, and see if they got them. Im not holding my breath


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

smokin x's said:


> Im waiting for another walmart slip up like last year. I missed out twice, Im ready to jump this time.



x3..


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

following


----------



## DeerHuntinDan (Nov 28, 2010)

tagged for later


----------



## ArmedBarrister (Oct 4, 2011)

Tag


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

just ordered some goodies from cabelas. got their micro berber fleece pants and jacket w/ windshear (both are usually $80-90, on sale for around $32-$38 plus the 20% off, paid about $26 for each), and their ultimate fleece hat and neck gaiter (about $6-$7 each). all on sale with another 20% off and free shipping. paid $70 for all 4 items.

use promo code 3frosty20 for the 20% off.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

dt5150 said:


> just ordered some goodies from cabelas. got their micro berber fleece pants and jacket w/ windshear (both are usually $80-90, on sale for around $32-$38 plus the 20% off, paid about $26 for each), and their ultimate fleece hat and neck gaiter (about $6-$7 each). all on sale with another 20% off and free shipping. paid $70 for all 4 items.
> 
> use promo code 3frosty20 for the 20% off.


Thanks a Million buddy you just saved me 100 bucks!!!! 

I was getting ready to order the TC pro hunter FX that is onsale for 499.99 w free shipping got it for 399.99 Shpped to my door with your coupon!


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

merry christmas pal :beer:


----------



## olinLA (Feb 19, 2007)

bump


----------



## jblack (Sep 8, 2009)

dt5150 said:


> just ordered some goodies from cabelas. got their micro berber fleece pants and jacket w/ windshear (both are usually $80-90, on sale for around $32-$38 plus the 20% off, paid about $26 for each), and their ultimate fleece hat and neck gaiter (about $6-$7 each). all on sale with another 20% off and free shipping. paid $70 for all 4 items.
> 
> use promo code 3frosty20 for the 20% off.


How'd you get the free shipping in addition to the 20% off?


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 30, 2010)

Someone told me a major stand manufacturer went belly up due to a lawsuit this year. Anyone hear who. Would hate to fall out of a crappy stand. I hear it was a cable issue but maybe that was another one. I bet those would be discounted but dangerous to buy. 

I know Snyper and Big Game are sister companies. That way if one gets sued they are still in business under a different name.


----------



## KYBuckDropper (Aug 2, 2013)

Gunpowder said:


> Someone told me a major stand manufacturer went belly up due to a lawsuit this year. Anyone hear who. Would hate to fall out of a crappy stand. I hear it was a cable issue but maybe that was another one. I bet those would be discounted but dangerous to buy.
> 
> I know Snyper and Big Game are sister companies. That way if one gets sued they are still in business under a different name.


I'd like to know that!!! That'd be some useful knowledge!


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 30, 2010)

A quick Google only found: 
Ol'Man in 2009: $157 million lawsuit led to bankruptcy. They reportedly didn't even bother to show up in court to defend themselves.
Lone Wolf: Being sued by a family for undersized bolts in early 2000 models. (No update)
Big Dog: Being sued for a ratchet bracket that gave away allowing ratchet to come loose. (2011-results unknown)
Rivers Edge: 2013-Case pending (faulty welds)


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

baz77 said:


> 20 ft climbing stick for 25 bucks shipped I ve bought a few of them
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141117055253



Just bought 4 of them.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Gunpowder said:


> A quick Google only found:
> Ol'Man in 2009: $157 million lawsuit led to bankruptcy. They reportedly didn't even bother to show up in court to defend themselves.
> Lone Wolf: Being sued by a family for undersized bolts in early 2000 models. (No update)
> Big Dog: Being sued for a ratchet bracket that gave away allowing ratchet to come loose. (2011-results unknown)
> Rivers Edge: *2013-Case pending (faulty welds)*



Uh oh. 
I have a few rivers edge hang ons and that's the one thing I never even though twice about re-enforcing or making the design better. ( I mean it's a weld, I would think most welded things would be done right, or wouldn't make it out the door)

Better go check mine. I hope they all look good, I don't have access to a welder and it'd be cheaper to trash em (if bad welds) than it would be to buy a welder.


----------



## KYBuckDropper (Aug 2, 2013)

smokin x's said:


> Uh oh.
> I have a few rivers edge hang ons and that's the one thing I never even though twice about re-enforcing or making the design better. ( I mean it's a weld, I would think most welded things would be done right, or wouldn't make it out the door)
> 
> Better go check mine. I hope they all look good, I don't have access to a welder and it'd be cheaper to trash em (if bad welds) than it would be to buy a welder.


If you go to trash em lemme know!!! I'll pay for shipping to my house!!!


----------



## Hoosier2 (Sep 23, 2011)

jblack said:


> How'd you get the free shipping in addition to the 20% off?


I'm curious about this too. I tried and the 20 percent worked but it still showed a shipping charge. Almost got a cva optima for 275!!


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Hoosier2 said:


> I'm curious about this too. I tried and the 20 percent worked but it still showed a shipping charge. Almost got a cva optima for 275!!


Promo code 3winter for free shipping.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Hoosier2 said:


> I'm curious about this too. I tried and the 20 percent worked but it still showed a shipping charge. Almost got a cva optima for 275!!



I thought yesterday there was free shipping, no minimum order? I didn't have to put in a rebate code when I put my order in and still got it plus the 20% off.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

baz77 said:


> 20 ft climbing stick for 25 bucks shipped I ve bought a few of them
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141117055253


I got 2 hoping they have some after Christmas


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

Hoosier2 said:


> I'm curious about this too. I tried and the 20 percent worked but it still showed a shipping charge. Almost got a cva optima for 275!!


Had the same problem. Called them and fixed it pre order over the phone.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Would really like to find a hang on with decent size platform and armrests for around 60 bucks that is not on backorder. Lol.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

smokin x's said:


> Uh oh.
> I have a few rivers edge hang ons and that's the one thing I never even though twice about re-enforcing or making the design better. ( I mean it's a weld, I would think most welded things would be done right, or wouldn't make it out the door)
> 
> Better go check mine. I hope they all look good, I don't have access to a welder and it'd be cheaper to trash em (if bad welds) than it would be to buy a welder.


How old are your stands, talking to everyone now, because over time metal can fatigue and should be inspected annually. A friend of mine has a home made stand, it is a real tank and very well build, but he just happened to notice when he was about to get into it one day that there was a crack in the metal next to weld. He said it looked to him to be close to failure. If this had failed while he was in the stand he would have been on the ground. He took the stand down and had it fixed. My point is if you have hanging stands and leave them in the tree all year how well do you inspect them each year? Every joint, every weld, every fastener?

Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

stanlh said:


> How old are your stands, talking to everyone now, because over time metal can fatigue and should be inspected annually. A friend of mine has a home made stand, it is a real tank and very well build, but he just happened to notice when he was about to get into it one day that there was a crack in the metal next to weld. He said it looked to him to be close to failure. If this had failed while he was in the stand he would have been on the ground. He took the stand down and had it fixed. My point is if you have hanging stands and leave them in the tree all year how well do you inspect them each year? Every joint, every weld, every fastener?
> 
> Sorry for the hijack.



I do. I pull em down every year. Don't have cables anymore on any hang-ons, Only chains with shrink tubing over. All hardware has been replaced a few times. Straps replaced with chains on all. Some are going on 6 years old. My summit climber is older than that and it gets checked over thoroughly every year after and before season.
Just never thought to check the welds. In my mind it was something I shouldn't need to check, but I guess it is one of the places with highest chances of manufacturing error.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

smokin x's said:


> I do. I pull em down every year. Don't have cables anymore on any hang-ons, Only chains with shrink tubing over. All hardware has been replaced a few times. Straps replaced with chains on all. Some are going on 6 years old. My summit climber is older than that and it gets checked over thoroughly every year after and before season.
> Just never thought to check the welds. In my mind it was something I shouldn't need to check, but I guess it is one of the places with highest chances of manufacturing error.


It is not necessarily manufacturer error. When metal is welded there are stresses placed in the metal. The weld itself may be just fine, but look for fatigue cracks next to welds. No one's fault, it can just happen.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

If those welds are giving away, id have to say that those are poor welds or poor steel. Your car is welded along with many stairwells across the world and they last for decades. You should check them, but you shouldn't in theory have to.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

smokin x's said:


> I thought yesterday there was free shipping, no minimum order? I didn't have to put in a rebate code when I put my order in and still got it plus the 20% off.


me too. didn't have to do anything for the free shipping.


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

tag


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

I still have the 2 stands and steps I bought sitting in the shed. Never used them. haha




smokin x's said:


> Im waiting for another walmart slip up like last year. I missed out twice, Im ready to jump this time.


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Look Later


----------



## JSI KODIAK (Oct 4, 2006)

baz77 said:


> 20 ft climbing stick for 25 bucks shipped I ve bought a few of them
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141117055253


Thanks for the link! I just stopped at a walmart on the way into work this morning to look for climbing sticks on sale. They didn't even have any sticks. They did have some hang on stands on sale but still too high. Thanks again!


----------



## bow ben (Mar 15, 2012)

in.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

stanlh said:


> It is not necessarily manufacturer error. When metal is welded there are stresses placed in the metal. The weld itself may be just fine, but look for fatigue cracks next to welds. No one's fault, it can just happen.


Good point about stressing the metal.




Chopayne said:


> If those welds are giving away, id have to say that those are poor welds or poor steel. Your car is welded along with many stairwells across the world and they last for decades. You should check them, *but you shouldn't in theory have to*.


Same exact thing I thought. But with my luck and Mr. Murphy and his law following me around my whole life, I would be one to get a stand with "faulty" welds.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't know how I missed that Cabelas sale. D'oh.


----------



## dra710 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Mike Szar (Jun 21, 2013)

Local FleetFarm had some good deals. Found a nice daypack in Realtree and lots of pockets for $15. They also had a few sights that had been discounted greatly. They had an Apex 5 pin for $10 and a G5 5 pin for like $20. Didn't really have much use but have seen some deals here and there.

Mike


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

baz77 said:


> 20 ft climbing stick for 25 bucks shipped I ve bought a few of them
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141117055253


Killer deal just ordered 2 sets


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Where's the hang-ons at? Come on people find them deals!


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

chaded said:


> Where's the hang-ons at? Come on people find them deals!


If you have a Dunhams around you they have a coupon for the Big Game Boss XL for $59.99 if you join their email group.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

chaded said:


> Would really like to find a hang on with decent size platform and armrests for around 60 bucks that is not on backorder. Lol.


Field and stream rubline at dicks for I believe 70 $ I bought two last season and that's regular price
For what it's worth I love mine


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Does that field and stream have armrests?


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Never mind I looked it up. It's not on Dick's site anymore so I wonder if they discontinued it? I will check there and some other places but around here they never have anything.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

chaded said:


> Does that field and stream have armrests?


Yes it does and I've never seen it on the site only in store


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

mccoppinb said:


> Yes it does and I've never seen it on the site only in store


I ordered one off the site back in August. Nice stand for the money if you can find any on a blowout.


----------



## JSI KODIAK (Oct 4, 2006)

I just got my climbing sticks in after ordering them yesterday. Now that was fast especially for free shipping! They came from Northern Ohio and came to Lexington by FedEx. Ohio is next day for FedEx to Ky.


----------



## wvarcheryslayer (Nov 13, 2012)

I have the rubline and yes it isnt on the site but still in stores. Very comfortable but the only complaint is to use the pad on the seat and maybe even with out it, it feels like the seat is to high off the platform. If it wasnt for the footrest thing on the front to put my feet on, it would be uncomfortable for all day sits. Just feels like the seat should be lowered an inch or two, And im 6' 1"


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I bought one of those $60 muddys. Im hoping that deal holds till next week. Got a coupon from doing the survey, ill buy the next one at 50.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hang ons are like rubbers... you always need another at the last minute


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Free shipping over $35

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-Hang-On-Tree-Stand-Grey/21013659

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bone-Coll...bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

jlh42581 said:


> I bought one of those $60 muddys. Im hoping that deal holds till next week. Got a coupon from doing the survey, ill buy the next one at 50.


60 dollar muddys? Where?


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

chaded said:


> 60 dollar muddys? Where?


No kidding??


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Dickssportinggoods, but theyre not muddys best stands, they are the muddy lite. Its a lower priced hangon. They normal retail around $100.


----------



## T-Lake (Dec 20, 2012)

Great Thread Fellas. I got two lock ons (shipped) for $73 at Walmart.com (link above) and 40 feet of climbing sticks (link above) from eBay for $52. That's $125 for two complete 20 feet setups!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Those sticks ship out fast. I ordered the the night before last and they are out for delivery to my house today. It helps they are in Ohio too but they still shipped them out next day.


----------



## ezmorningrebel (Dec 27, 2012)

jlh42581 said:


> Dickssportinggoods, but theyre not muddys best stands, they are the muddy lite. Its a lower priced hangon. They normal retail around $100.


wish our dicks had them in stock.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

T-Lake said:


> Great Thread Fellas. I got two lock ons (shipped) for $73 at Walmart.com (link above) and 40 feet of climbing sticks (link above) from eBay for $52. That's $125 for two complete 20 feet setups!


Got the exact same set up as you did. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't know how that guy is making more than a few bucks on those sticks by offering free shipping. So far he's sold 249 sets! lol Now that was a good deal! Bought 4 sets.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

I just bought 2 of the Ameristep Bone Collector deluxe stands for $79 with free shipping to your home from Wal-Mart. I am not going to attach the shooting rails, but heck of a deal in my opinion for what you get!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Stump Shooter said:


> I don't know how that guy is making more than a few bucks on those sticks by offering free shipping. So far he's sold 249 sets! lol Now that was a good deal! Bought 4 sets.


When I bought 3 days ago he had sold 182


----------



## fisherhahn (Apr 19, 2010)

just bought 3 sets of climbing sticks. Thanks for the thread! He's up to 272 sold and 19 in the last hour. I saw a couple guys bought 10 sets each! Maybe going to turn around and bump up the price on someone else?


----------



## dra710 (Jan 31, 2009)

Got another 60 $ muddy today that makes it 3 for me at dicks. Also picked up the $25 eBay stick


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Just bought 2 more of the climbing sticks it puts me at 4 on the way!


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=30569996&pg=1

some good deals here


----------



## Hoosier2 (Sep 23, 2011)

Bought a set of sticks. Will put traction tape on steps and should be good to go. Nice deal. They had sniper brand sticks for a dollar more when using eBay search climbing sticks


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Hoosier2 said:


> Bought a set of sticks. Will put traction tape on steps and should be good to go. Nice deal. They had sniper brand sticks for a dollar more when using eBay search climbing sticks


Wish I Would haveseen those lol


----------



## Hoosier2 (Sep 23, 2011)

mccoppinb said:


> Wish I Would haveseen those lol


Still there bud.









Just checked. You should be able to get em.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

There the same stick that was on the link Bazz provided. I got my 4 sets today and they look like they will do the job.


----------



## ib_reel (Feb 6, 2010)

I bought a Scent Lok Exo Core jacket for $9.99 ($120.00 off) w. FREE shipping on Black Friday - www.scentlok.com


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Hoosier2 said:


> Still there bud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm talking aboutthe sniper sticks not the direct out doors ones. I already ordered 4 sets of the Direct Outdoors sticks was wishin I had ordered 2 sniper sticks and 2 DO sticks instead


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

those 25$ sticks, are they a one piece ladder stick?


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

smokin x's said:


> those 25$ sticks, are they a one piece ladder stick?


No there is 5 four foot sections. They go together though.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

mccoppinb said:


> I'm talking aboutthe sniper sticks not the direct out doors ones. I already ordered 4 sets of the Direct Outdoors sticks was wishin I had ordered 2 sniper sticks and 2 DO sticks instead


They look like the same stick to me. I saw another brand also and they looked the same.


----------



## clafleur (Oct 20, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BTP (Dec 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Tag


----------



## cretor11 (Apr 21, 2012)

So is it just me or is 5 pages alot to cover a couple hang ons and a set of sticks? ..lol


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

cretor11 said:


> So is it just me or is 5 pages alot to cover a couple hang ons and a set of sticks? ..lol



Party pooper much?


----------



## cretor11 (Apr 21, 2012)

:


chaded said:


> Party pooper much?


Yepper and I always add an "lol" after my party proper comments AND intentionally add to the length of the thread I was joking on the number of pages for . :wink:
Oh and I bought some of those ebay sticks too


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm just messing with ya. I wish there was more stuff on sale as well. Seems like when I don't have the funds everything is on sale but when I do there is nothing.


----------



## billym260 (Dec 3, 2012)

tag


----------



## cretor11 (Apr 21, 2012)

chaded said:


> I'm just messing with ya. I wish there was more stuff on sale as well. Seems like when I don't have the funds everything is on sale but when I do there is nothing.


I agree. I just get all excited when I get an alert that something was posted on this thread hoping it's some new I can use !


----------



## dalejbrass (Oct 24, 2003)

Just ordered 4 sets of sticks!!! $103 to my door is friggin awesome!!!


----------



## skidooboy (Jun 1, 2010)

in

Ski


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Left over 2012 Hoyt Matrix for 799.00 at my local Hoyt store. I bought a 2013 on here 5 months ago so feel like it is a little high. Tried to get them lower and the wouldn't.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

picked up a couple of of the muddy outfitter lites....also two 4 packs of muddy hang on sticks. 60 each


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

jlh42581 said:


> Free shipping over $35
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-Hang-On-Tree-Stand-Grey/21013659
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bone-Coll...bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&findingMethod=p13n


Thanks. I really like the ladder rails. I have 3 now and just ordered another set of 3. 5 will get me plenty high. The kit comes with 2 screw in hooks and a 25 or 30ft roop and hook.


----------



## Shwackums (Apr 21, 2007)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Moultrie-No-Glow-Game-Camera-W-900iXT/27582626

Does anyone have any feedback on this camera. It's $100 off!


----------



## DReynolds86 (Nov 2, 2013)

Shwackums said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Moultrie-No-Glow-Game-Camera-W-900iXT/27582626
> 
> Does anyone have any feedback on this camera. It's $100 off!


Looks like it has pretty good customer reviews.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Any of you guys use this stand? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bone-Collector-Deluxe-Hang-On-Treestand/27126981 So far I am going back and forth between this one and the Big Dog IV which is similar.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Walmart has steel rapid rails on their website. 3 pack 
39.00 free shipping


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

chaded said:


> Any of you guys use this stand? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bone-Collector-Deluxe-Hang-On-Treestand/27126981 So far I am going back and forth between this one and the Big Dog IV which is similar.


Those stands are nice I saw em at the ata last year. I'd ditch the rail unless your gonna gun hunt with it


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

StormyHardwoods said:


> Those stands are nice I saw em at the ata last year. I'd ditch the rail unless your gonna gun hunt with it



Thanks for the feedback. I can get 10% off if my mom buys them so it has been tempting.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

chaded said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I can get 10% off if my mom buys them so it has been tempting.


Your mom?... You sir, just lost your man card for the day!...:wink:


----------



## Hoosier2 (Sep 23, 2011)

chaded said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I can get 10% off if my mom buys them so it has been tempting.


Get it. I bought 3 last year. They are huge stands and amazing to sit in. Shot my buck in muzz this year. Keep the shooting rail off for now season take it in when you use a gun and it's amazing. By far my fav stand to hunt in. You will love it.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

chaded said:


> I'm just messing with ya. I wish there was more stuff on sale as well. Seems like when I don't have the funds everything is on sale but when I do there is nothing.


Thanks for the info on the sticks. I don't have very many straight clean trees to use a ladder stick where I hunt. 

You're spot on about the funds. I also almost always find crazy good deals on stuff a day or two AFTER I paid full price for it!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

SD BowHunter said:


> Your mom?... You sir, just lost your man card for the day!...:wink:


Haha. Yeah she works at walmart so of course she gets a discount.


----------



## ArmedBarrister (Oct 4, 2011)

chaded said:


> Haha. Yeah she works at walmart so of course she gets a discount.


Man card well intact. Taking care of you and yours by stretching every dollar!


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Free bump lets see some more great deals.


----------



## JSI KODIAK (Oct 4, 2006)

bump


----------



## wvarcheryslayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Dicks has 50 percent off select camo clothes


----------



## johnsoninc86 (Aug 27, 2012)

My Rural King had Nikon Prostaff 3 and 5 rangefinders on sale. Prostaff 3 was under $100, and Prostaff 5 was $139. Thats the cheapest I've seen them go for. They also had all Nikon binos on sale for similar prices...


----------



## johnsoninc86 (Aug 27, 2012)

Also just picked up two Muddy Safelines from Dick's for $21.98 each. Got two, threw in a roll of camo tape, and used a $10 off $50 survey coupon to get them even lower...


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Tractor Supply has 2 man ground blinds for $29.99. they may not be the best but for $30, you can't beat them.


----------



## DReynolds86 (Nov 2, 2013)

wvarcheryslayer said:


> Dicks has 50 percent off select camo clothes


Yep. Got a $90 pair of Field & Stream scent-blocking pants for $45. Can't beat that.


----------



## booone0 (Nov 30, 2013)

dra710 said:


> The muddy sticks were the outfitter steel not the folding ones. The had a field and stream cyclone folding stick for60 as well that looked like a muddy / lone wolf hybrid


Where was this? I was at dicks and the cyclone sticks were $80..


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

dang, is there anymore of the climbing sticks, I think they're all out on ebay!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

jandrey said:


> dang, is there anymore of the climbing sticks, I think they're all out on ebay!


The ones that bazz linked to are gone. They sold like 328 sets of them. I got 4 sets and glad I did because for the money I don't think you can beat them.


----------



## wvarcheryslayer (Nov 13, 2012)

DReynolds86 said:


> Yep. Got a $90 pair of Field & Stream scent-blocking pants for $45. Can't beat that.


I just ordered the field and stresm insulated scent free compression shirt. Is was 70 dollars and got it for 35 free shipping too


----------



## 21stch (Feb 25, 2013)

CamoCop said:


> Tractor Supply has 2 man ground blinds for $29.99. they may not be the best but for $30, you can't beat them.


Do you have a link for that by chance?


----------



## CMartini (Mar 24, 2011)

21stch said:


> Do you have a link for that by chance?


http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/sportsman-series-quick-open-hunting-tent
But it's a single not a two man.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Bump.. Please post links of online sales

Those sticks were a steal


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Mine came in today and two more coming tomorrow thanks a lot guys


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

jandrey said:


> dang, is there anymore of the climbing sticks, I think they're all out on ebay!


Look at the sellers other items for sale and there were some almost identical for a couple bucks more


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Shwackums said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Moultrie-No-Glow-Game-Camera-W-900iXT/27582626
> 
> Does anyone have any feedback on this camera. It's $100 off!


I bought two of them with a $9 extended warranty. Hope they work out as expected.


----------



## JSI KODIAK (Oct 4, 2006)

SD BowHunter said:


> Bump.. Please post links of online sales
> 
> Those sticks were a steal


Especially with free shipping! Most companies add that heavy item charge and a shipping charge which will put a good value climbing stick still up in the $45 range.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

I love these threads every year, but the wife doesn't! Great find on the 20' climbing ladder. Got mine yesterday and it looks perfect! Subscribed. 

NC


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

BigDeer said:


> I bought two of them with a $9 extended warranty. Hope they work out as expected.


I bought two as well along with 1 extended warranty. I figured whichever one breaks first I can use the extended warranty..unless you have to register the product with a code or something..who knows? Do you have any idea how the $9 extended warranty works..am I fine with just buying one for both of the cameras or will I need two of them? I think i can just run into the actual store if i need to get another one


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

jk918 said:


> http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=30569996&pg=1
> 
> some good deals here


anybody use the scentblocker knock out suit for bowhunting? Thinking about pulling the plug on one of these suits in realtree xtra so i have two camo patterns..mossy oak break up and realtree xtra..


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

rut hunt said:


> Look at the sellers other items for sale and there were some almost identical for a couple bucks more


Hey i went on the guys ebay site to find the other items he sells to try to find the climbing sticks you were refering to for a few bucks more. I cant seem to find them could you send me a link?


----------



## atwanamaker (Jul 12, 2006)

Those 20 0ft climbing sticks were a steal, but they are gone now! I purchased 3 of the Sniper brand which was like a buck more $26, but I have some and I know the quality was good. Even the cheap guide gear brand are more than this price.... what a deal I wish I had bought more, thats why I went back on.


----------



## atwanamaker (Jul 12, 2006)

jandrey said:


> Hey i went on the guys ebay site to find the other items he sells to try to find the climbing sticks you were refering to for a few bucks more. I cant seem to find them could you send me a link?


They gone


----------



## MattyB (Jan 8, 2007)

chaded said:


> Would really like to find a hang on with decent size platform and armrests for around 60 bucks that is not on backorder. Lol.


scheels has the bigfoot on sale for $50 right now. Great stand for that kind of money.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

jandrey said:


> I bought two as well along with 1 extended warranty. I figured whichever one breaks first I can use the extended warranty..unless you have to register the product with a code or something..who knows? Do you have any idea how the $9 extended warranty works..am I fine with just buying one for both of the cameras or will I need two of them? I think i can just run into the actual store if i need to get another one


Figured I'd just take it in with the cam and work it from there. The email says its on the order (cam order) not a specific cam, so who knows. I plan on filling out all warranty papers when I get the cam and mailing them off as well. For $9 seemed like a no brainer.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I went to Big R Store last night. They had three 22 foot Big Dog Lancer Extreme ladder stands in stock. The price was $149.99 each. I asked the dude working there if I bought all three could I get a discount. (Doesn't hurt to ask!) He checked on his radio and they came back and said I could have them for $109.99 each! So, in essence, I got the third stand for $30! I was pumped. Merry Christmas to me. (And, my wife was elated because she doesn't have to shop for me.)


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

atwanamaker said:


> Those 20 0ft climbing sticks were a steal, but they are gone now! I purchased 3 of the Sniper brand which was like a buck more $26, but I have some and I know the quality was good. Even the cheap guide gear brand are more than this price.... what a deal I wish I had bought more, thats why I went back on.


The Sniper is worth a little extra money. They are a better quality than the ones from direct outdoor products, which are the "guide series" from sportsman's guide. I have a set of the sniper and the direct. I did pick up another direct because you can't beat them for the price.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

HNTRDAN said:


> I went to Big R Store last night. They had three 22 foot Big Dog Lancer Extreme ladder stands in stock. The price was $149.99 each. I asked the dude working there if I bought all three could I get a discount. (Doesn't hurt to ask!) He checked on his radio and they came back and said I could have them for $109.99 each! So, in essence, I got the third stand for $30! I was pumped. Merry Christmas to me. (And, my wife was elated because she doesn't have to shop for me.)
> 
> View attachment 1830941


Nice!


----------



## smithte426 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sunday was at Dick Sporting goods and they have 20% off all rifle ammo and buckshot loads. Goose loads were buy one get one 50% off not sure how long the sale was. I was in the mall in Syracuse NY


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

smithte426 said:


> Sunday was at Dick Sporting goods and they have 20% off all rifle ammo and buckshot loads. Goose loads were buy one get one 50% off not sure how long the sale was. I was in the mall in Syracuse NY


The dicks in Albany was " buy one box, get the second 20% off"


----------



## Swamphuntr (Aug 20, 2013)

tag


----------



## DReynolds86 (Nov 2, 2013)

jandrey said:


> anybody use the scentblocker knock out suit for bowhunting? Thinking about pulling the plug on one of these suits in realtree xtra so i have two camo patterns..mossy oak break up and realtree xtra..


Get rid of the Mossy Oak garbage.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

21stch said:


> Do you have a link for that by chance?


they are on their website


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

BigDeer said:


> Figured I'd just take it in with the cam and work it from there. The email says its on the order (cam order) not a specific cam, so who knows. I plan on filling out all warranty papers when I get the cam and mailing them off as well. For $9 seemed like a no brainer.


Good idea. how many warranties did you buy, one or two?


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

on those ebay climbing sticks and similar ones like the ameristeps, do the have to be attached and connected or can you use them detached if you have a crooked tree for instance? or would i need to get something like rapid rails.


i just got a 2 pack of simmons whitetail trail cameras 4mp for 120$ with a 25$ rebate from cabelas making it 2 cams for 95$bucks shipped. they dont have the greatest rating on cabelas but theyve got a much better one on amazon with lots more reviewers so ill chance it. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Simm...ail+camera&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

jandrey said:


> Good idea. how many warranties did you buy, one or two?


Only had the option of 1.


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

any good deals on ladder stands?


----------



## fisherhahn (Apr 19, 2010)

Got my 3 sets of sticks today. that guy was quick. This looks like a great deal on a scent lok jacket in vertigo grey for 65.00
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/sc...ilterString=hunting-gear~d~32/&colorFamily=01


----------



## JMedlin0511 (Nov 9, 2011)

in for later


----------



## Shwackums (Apr 21, 2007)

Shwackums said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Moultrie-No-Glow-Game-Camera-W-900iXT/27582626
> 
> Does anyone have any feedback on this camera. It's $100 off!


They jacked up the price in this camera to 109 and some change! Wonder why the higher price now! Glad I got a couple when they were priced lower!


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Shwackums said:


> They jacked up the price in this camera to 109 and some change! Wonder why the higher price now! Glad I got a couple when they were priced lower!


I got two at $80. Steal! Makes me feel better because i was a little sad i missed out on the climbing sticks lol


----------



## Shwackums (Apr 21, 2007)

Someone should jump all over this one. Regular price is $1,119.99 on sale for $84.99! Killer deal guys!

http://m.academy.com/webapp/wcs/sto...r=Black+01&N=602989784&Ntt=Tree+stand&Ntk=All


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Haha. I seen that yesterday to... just a typo....


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

bojangles808 said:


> on those ebay climbing sticks and similar ones like the ameristeps, do the have to be attached and connected or can you use them detached if you have a crooked tree for instance? or would i need to get something like rapid rails.
> 
> 
> i just got a 2 pack of simmons whitetail trail cameras 4mp for 120$ with a 25$ rebate from cabelas making it 2 cams for 95$bucks shipped. they dont have the greatest rating on cabelas but theyve got a much better one on amazon with lots more reviewers so ill chance it.
> ...


You do have to have the eBay style sticks connected and attached to the ground.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

jandrey said:


> any good deals on ladder stands?


Our local menards had the basic 15' for $40.


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

As for the W-900 cam at Walmart. Read the last and most recent review just a week back. The manufacture does not support the product. So you better buy the Walmart warranty too. M-990 or M-900 "M" means Moultrie. The W-900 the "W" means Walmart special.


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm in to keep an eye on things... LOL


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

emmac13 said:


> As for the W-900 cam at Walmart. Read the last and most recent review just a week back. The manufacture does not support the product. So you better buy the Walmart warranty too. M-990 or M-900 "M" means Moultrie. The W-900 the "W" means Walmart special.


Where did you read this review? The only negative one I found was that this cam couldn't do the firmware updates.

edit, the one bad review that is listed on Walmart's website?


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

BigDeer said:


> Where did you read this review? The only negative one I found was that this cam couldn't do the firmware updates.
> 
> edit, the one bad review that is listed on Walmart's website?


I bought two of them..they were $80 each and the warranty was $9...only saw one bad review on them which was the firmware updates..everybody else liked them. And let's be honest, if one stops working I'll get my money back...it's walmart, they return anything


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

The video on Walmart's website was made by Moultrie, but the cam is not on their website. So what does the "D" mean on their D series of Cameras if the "W" is Walmart?


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

jandrey said:


> I bought two of them..they were $80 each and the warranty was $9...only saw one bad review on them which was the firmware updates..everybody else liked them. And let's be honest, if one stops working I'll get my money back...it's walmart, they return anything


Oh I agree that's why I pulled the trigger.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

I posted this on another thread but this is a website that updates 2x's a day. I've actually purchased things 3 times in the last month from here. Check out all the different tabs. 

http://www.slickguns.com/big-discount-products/cabelashuntingapparel


----------



## Swamphuntr (Aug 20, 2013)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/...um=CJ&utm_campaign=Redirect-Enabled+Deep+Link


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

BigDeer said:


> Oh I agree that's why I pulled the trigger.


good choice. I think I will be pleased, especially for $80 a piece with 10mp, no glow, and picture viewer built in...


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Take note. I was told by my local Walmart that starting sometime in Jan. you will need a receipt to make a return at Walmart. This came right from the customer service department.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

some good prices on first lite merino wool base layers..

http://www.high-mountain-outfitters.com/First-Lite-Merino-Wool_c274.htm


----------



## deadeyedave2008 (Jan 3, 2012)

***


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Free shipping all day at cabelas no min order


----------



## olinLA (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bone-Coll...nd-with-Rrail-Combo-Kit-Value-Bundle/33617614
thought this was pretty good


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Cabelas has their a.g.o. blaze parkas for $30 plus free shipping. Just got mine and liked it so ordered my dad one. Will make a good fathers day or bday present. For $30 you can't go wrong


----------



## lilcajun85 (Jul 8, 2013)

Bump


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Rural king has 50% off all instock treestands this weekend. Our local one still has some nice stands in stock hoping their still there this weekend!


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

How cheap have you seen double ladders go for? I need to get a bunch of them and found some for $99 with free shipping. Should I hold out for a better deal or pull the trigger?


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Menards had 15' singles for $40 and double stand for either $69 or $79, can't remember.

They also had Dream Season pants for $80


----------



## Shwackums (Apr 21, 2007)

Dunhams Sports has the Big Game Boss XL for $59.99 with a coupon they have on their website. Wish I had one close to me here in Alabama. 

http://www.dunhamssports.com/products/big-game-boss-xl-hang-on-treestand/


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Was at Menards this week and most all their stands are no longer on display or on the shelf. I was there for something else and noticed that... Hope you find what you are looking for... I found a few things at Cabelas for 26.99normally was 59.99 and they had it marked down to 39.99 the week before but now you cannot get the same item they have since discontinued it.. I bought it and use it last week worked well so I want to buy a second set and couldn't contacted them and they said they were not sure if they were getting anymore in... And other items that were ti be in stock was put automatically on backorder and it was to be in within a few days well it still isn't that was 2 weeks ago might be cancelled being it is similar to the other item I wanted... Hope it arrives and not get cancelled...

Hope you find what you need!!!

LFM


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

WalMart has 16' Ameristep ladder stands on sale for $69. I've been watching them hoping the price will drop again. I am probably going to buy three 16' stands to make two 20' stands. Or, it may be cheaper to buy two 16' stands and two 4' sections as add-ons. In my opinion 16' is too low, but 20' is just right.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Muddy Bloodsport 111.98 at Dicks they HAD two...now I have two. 108 off original price. 
Picked up two more sets of muddy outfitter sticks also...60 for four pack...
Muddy life line on sale for 21.98.... Cleaned them out.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

cdemarse said:


> Menards basic ladder stand is $49 and they now have a $10 rebate. 15ft ladder stand for $39. Not to bad. Think the 16ft on with shooting rail, padded seat, and arm rails was $66.
> 
> Walmart is still running the Ameristep bone collector aluminum hang on stand and 3 rapid rail set for $130. Stand only weighs 10 pounds. I just ordered this set. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bone-Coll...and-Rapid-Rail-set-of-3-Value-Bundle/32174136
> 
> Amazon had the Bushnell Bone Collector edition binoculars 10x42 on sale for $146. And if you have prime its free 2 day shipping. Just ordered a set of these too lol. Had $45 in gift cards from using bing to search so I got them for $101 shipped. Very nice and clear binos. They usually retail for around $200.


Last year Walmart put these on sale for 50 bucks, that was the stand and the sticks. It was posted on here and they sold way more than they ever thought they would. Add only lasted a day or two if I remember correctly. I got one set, should have bought more.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

tagged for after Christmas, that's when the great deals really start.


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

trial153 said:


> Muddy Bloodsport 111.98 at Dicks they HAD two...now I have two. 108 off original price.
> Picked up two more sets of muddy outfitter sticks also...60 for four pack...
> Muddy life line on sale for 21.98.... Cleaned them out.
> 
> ...


----------



## buckbuck419 (Jan 2, 2011)

In.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

cant wait for post season sales..


----------



## zcnix (Jul 9, 2013)

20' climbing sticks back on ebay for $25.99 free shipping under buy it now. he only has 3 left. 
Thought someone would like to know this.
Merry CHristmas to all.
God Bless


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Kevin70 said:


> trial153 said:
> 
> 
> > Muddy Bloodsport 111.98 at Dicks they HAD two...now I have two. 108 off original price.
> ...


----------



## davepfb (Jan 16, 2012)

Got my spiderweb outfitter bibs in yesterday from dicks. Someone posted a link on here about half off some camo at dicks and then they had 20 dollars off 100 so I got these for 120 bucks I thought was a pretty good deal.


----------



## WV Ridge Reaper (Oct 16, 2013)

zcnix said:


> 20' climbing sticks back on ebay for $25.99 free shipping under buy it now. he only has 3 left.
> Thought someone would like to know this.
> Merry CHristmas to all.
> God Bless


Wouldn't happen to have a link do you ? I can find anything


----------



## cjenkins08 (Oct 29, 2012)

baz77 said:


> Rural king has 50% off all instock treestands this weekend. Our local one still has some nice stands in stock hoping their still there this weekend!


Does anyone know if the 50% is off of the original or sale price?


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Got the moultrie cam in and it has lots of features and was easy to setup. Also, it can do firmware updates. I put it out hope it works good.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

cjenkins08 said:


> Does anyone know if the 50% is off of the original or sale price?


Its off the original price...I asked before I left the store.


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

does anyone know of a retailer having underarmour base layers on sale? I need a 4.0 Crew


----------



## zcnix (Jul 9, 2013)

WV Ridge Reaper said:


> Wouldn't happen to have a link do you ? I can find anything



Already sold out again he only had 6.


----------



## zcnix (Jul 9, 2013)

Ruralking.com has a 20 ft stick for 27.99 not sure about shipping.


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Bump for some good deals


----------



## Shwackums (Apr 21, 2007)

BigDeer said:


> Got the moultrie cam in and it has lots of features and was easy to setup. Also, it can do firmware updates. I put it out hope it works good.


Where did you find the firmware update? I am not able to find it anywhere on the moultrie website. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Shwackums said:


> Where did you find the firmware update? I am not able to find it anywhere on the moultrie website. Thanks in advance.


What exactly does a firmware update do?


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Some had a clicking noise associated with them I think it was when it was switching from day to night or night to day set up. They also had some other things they corrected. I have the M-990i and did it just to have it updated but did not notice much of a change but only had it a couple of weeks...

Others might chime in what specifics these updates correct...

LFM


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

jandrey said:


> What exactly does a firmware update do?


Every camera has some kind of firmware on it. aka programming. Firmware updates shouldnt be necessary. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firmware

I'm not sure why some people make a big deal about it. In the past, I know some guys have had issues with the camera not writing to the SD card as it is supposed to or they get a "SD Card Error". These people have been able to install new firmware to fix their issues. I guess it could be possible for files on the SD card to corrupt the firmware in the camera.....

I have never had an issue.


----------



## Grifter (Jan 7, 2009)

jandrey said:


> What exactly does a firmware update do?


A firmware update is released by the trail camera manufacturer after the trail camera has been released to the public. It usually fixes some type of problem with the trail camera (software bugs) or adds additional functionality. Research the trail camera manufacture's website and find the trail camera that you purchased by the model # and then download the firmware update (sometimes called software update) either to your computer or on to a SD Card. It then gets downloaded to your trail camera either by the SD Card or by hooking up your trail camera directly to your computer. The trail camera manufacturer will usually have good directions listed on their website.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Shwackums said:


> Where did you find the firmware update? I am not able to find it anywhere on the moultrie website. Thanks in advance.


http://www.moultriefeeders.com/softwareupdates


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

anybody find anymore good deals?


----------



## highpower1978 (Jul 21, 2013)

The sticks on Ebay are back, but he went up on price some 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/02-MKCS00-020-Direct-Outdoor-Products-20-Basic-Climbing-Sticks/360817719596?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D3536774645144680730%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D360818413662%26


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

highpower1978 said:


> The sticks on Ebay are back, but he went up on price some
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/02-MKCS00-020-Direct-Outdoor-Products-20-Basic-Climbing-Sticks/360817719596?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D3536774645144680730%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D360818413662%26



Glad I got mine when I did.


----------



## goathillinpa (Oct 13, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Bump


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

chaded said:


> Glad I got mine when I did.


me too. i got 2 yesterday at $25.99. i don't know how that guy is making money at that price with free shipping. even at $40 with free shipping, that's still a darn good deal.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

dt5150 said:


> me too. i got 2 yesterday at $25.99. i don't know how that guy is making money at that price with free shipping. even at $40 with free shipping, that's still a darn good deal.


I was thinking the same thing. The boxes aren't exactly small that they come in.


----------



## MattyB (Jan 8, 2007)

First lite Merino wool Llano at Cabelas for $47.88

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Barg...05591780&WTz_l=Home;cat105591780;cat105634980


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

chaded said:


> I was thinking the same thing. The boxes aren't exactly small that they come in.


or light either. the sticks alone weigh 20+ lbs... add the box and stuff and it's gotta be over 25. shipping can't be cheap on those.


----------



## CMartini (Mar 24, 2011)

My local outdoor store had the summit the crush ledge lock on for 69.99$. Any one got cheap climbing sticks?


----------



## olinLA (Feb 19, 2007)

FMJ - http://camofire.com/?


----------



## CMartini (Mar 24, 2011)

CMartini said:


> My local outdoor store had the summit the crush ledge lock on for 69.99$. Any one got cheap climbing sticks?


Found these http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007AARJIO/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1387631838&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

FMJ only 500 or 400 no 300 at Campfire not the right spine for my set up...

LFM


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

bump


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OhioHoytHunter (Aug 4, 2009)

Dick's has Muddy lifelines on sale for $21.98. I bought 3 of them. This is in central Ohio.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Bump for later.


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

bump


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

if your looking for manueverability i got a 3 pack some of these guide gear quick sticks for $29.99 from sportsman guide

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=686930


----------



## dra710 (Jan 31, 2009)

Muddy bloodsports for $111 at dicks


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

Dicks has the adult Muddy harness for $49 and change.


----------



## ib_reel (Feb 6, 2010)

108 qt Waterproof Sportsman tub $9.00 at Walmart


----------



## cubamex (Nov 27, 2013)

What's the regular price of those tubs?


----------



## ib_reel (Feb 6, 2010)

I think they were on sale for $29 then clearanced to $9


----------



## ib_reel (Feb 6, 2010)

Wife sent my on more errands so I grabbed what was still left..... They went fast!


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

ib_reel said:


> Wife sent my on more errands so I grabbed what was still left..... They went fast!
> 
> View attachment 1834376





Why you buy so many?
.


----------



## ib_reel (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks like a lot but all in total it is only 5 more for a total of 7.... My brother wanted 3. I would've bought more simply to re-sell and make a quick buck but there was only 5 left when I went back.


----------



## ohiobigbucks24 (Aug 18, 2013)

Dicks sporting good has the muddy lite stand for 59 bucks...I'm goin to buy 2 tomorrow to have for next year


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## JustinM (Aug 23, 2007)

ib_reel said:


> Wife sent my on more errands so I grabbed what was still left..... They went fast!
> 
> View attachment 1834376


Walmart? What section, I am not need a couple.


----------



## DarnYankee (Oct 24, 2007)

Yesterday I bought some Scent Away products at my local Walmart for half price. Got 2 large spray bottles ... buy one get one free.


----------



## booone0 (Nov 30, 2013)

Dicks in chesterfield, mi had field and stream 3-pack of cyclone climbing sticks...marked price was 79.99 and they rang up at a deeper discount, I think I payed $63 with tax! Total weight for 3 sticks is 10 pounds. Not quite as light as others but much better than steel sticks!


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Bump


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's a deal
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/t-r-u-ball-tru-tension-ultra-3-release.html


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

My local Wal Mart still has everything full price.

Meat


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

ib_reel said:


> View attachment 1834313
> 
> 
> 108 qt Waterproof Sportsman tub $9.00 at Walmart


Could you post a photo of the UPC code? I can't find it listed on Wal-Mart's website, but could use the Wal-Mart app to scan the barcode to see if my store carries that item.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Keeping tabs


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

JustinM said:


> Walmart? What section, I am not need a couple.


Still $29 in NY


----------



## split toe (Jul 2, 2004)

Sivart said:


> does anyone know of a retailer having underarmour base layers on sale? I need a 4.0 Crew


What this guy said.


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

M4Madness said:


> Could you post a photo of the UPC code? I can't find it listed on Wal-Mart's website, but could use the Wal-Mart app to scan the barcode to see if my store carries that item.


Is it a Plano 1819 storage box? UPC# 024099018197?


----------



## ib_reel (Feb 6, 2010)

Plano Sport Locker, Camo
Wal-Mart No.
552023598


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Where did you guys get the tubs? We are seeing 32,00 online


----------



## danielandersen2 (Nov 7, 2013)

They are 25.00 here. Another place to look is the container store
http://www.containerstore.com/shop/...elligence&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=google


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

I live close to the Plano factory. I'll just got get some their. They sell everything right at the factory for next to nothing.


----------



## skip122 (Mar 16, 2011)

dicks by me had the muddy outfitter for 90 bucks an the outfitter lite for 60


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

zcnix said:


> Ruralking.com has a 20 ft stick for 27.99 not sure about shipping.


I went to two local Rural kings over the weekend and they didn't have squat as far as tree stands and sticks go....completely sold out. I picked up a crossbow case for my daughter for $17 though. 

They have stands and stick on the website cheap, but shipping is awful. I put a $50 stand in my cart and shipping calculated like an additional $116.


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

ib_reel said:


> Plano Sport Locker, Camo
> Wal-Mart No.
> 552023598


Yep, same one. Not carried by any Wal-Mart within 50 miles of me. :angry:


----------



## kohner54 (Nov 30, 2011)

Those tubs are $29 at my Wal-Mart.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

Picked up my Big Game hang on from Dunhams, thanks for the coupon.

Tubs are still $29 at my Wal Mart as well.

Meat


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

not many sales this year huh?


----------



## deadeyedave2008 (Jan 3, 2012)

There will be, starting on Thursday!


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

deadeyedave2008 said:


> There will be, starting on Thursday!


I never really noticed big sales after christmas, seems like a lot of you find some good deals. do the stores close out a lot of items on clearance because they get new models for next year or what?


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Cabelas has there deer cart for $49.99 (metal verison)


----------



## kgm2431 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hit Dicks this afternoon got the last Lookout 15' ladder stand for $59 reg $119. I figured I better grab it now as after Christmas all the gift card recipients will be hitting the stores hard on Thursday morning. The 16' with the gun rest was $79 on sale.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Bump


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

"Menards basic ladder stand is $49 and they now have a $10 rebate. 15ft ladder stand for $39. Not to bad. Think the 16ft on with shooting rail, padded seat, and arm rails was $66." 


Wow- though I am a mobile hunting guy I would have a bunch of those ladders for ol stand bys if we had a Menards around here... Can't believe they can make anything on them


----------



## smitty_d_09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Already picked up a $50 and a $30 treestand from Menards here in Iowa. Awesome deals. I believe they were Big Dog Treestands.


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Here in Michigan Meijers has some deals if they have stuff left... Hunters Specialties Scent Away Laundry Detergent was half price and the Trophy Rock was $5.00 off if they had any left some do others don't depends on how many are looking for some items... They sell it off as to not hold it till next year no sense having to store it some where since it is more a seasonal items... 

LFM


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

gjs4 said:


> "Menards basic ladder stand is $49 and they now have a $10 rebate. 15ft ladder stand for $39. Not to bad. Think the 16ft on with shooting rail, padded seat, and arm rails was $66."
> 
> 
> Wow- though I am a mobile hunting guy I would have a bunch of those ladders for ol stand bys if we had a Menards around here... Can't believe they can make anything on them


When I go to Ohio in March for post-season scouting, I stop at Menards and talk to the store manager. They almost always have a few holdovers left in storage and they cut me a deal on them. I wish we had a Menard's up here where we are. They also have a Meijer's - I have no idea how the store name is pronounced. We usually buy our tags there, but they almost always have clearance deals. I picked up Lacrosse Alpha lites for less than $50 and regulars for $60.


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ChadRat6458 (Sep 11, 2013)

Academy has everything 25% off.


----------



## HoytTough (Aug 19, 2010)

phade said:


> They also have a Meijer's - I have no idea how the store name is pronounced.


My - ers or Meyers. Its a michigan store


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

I went to Dick's Sporting Goods and they had the women's Muddy harnesses for $60. The men's ones were still full price. It came with the lineman's rope, tree strap, and lifeline. Considering the lifeline was $30 by itself, I thought it was a pretty good deal so I got one.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

tsaxybabe said:


> I went to Dick's Sporting Goods and they had the women's Muddy harnesses for $60. The men's ones were still full price. It came with the lineman's rope, tree strap, and lifeline. Considering the lifeline was $30 by itself, I thought it was a pretty good deal so I got one.



Week or so ago the harness for either men or woman were $40 and the lifeline was $18. I picked up a lifeline. Figured you couldn't make one for that??


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Went to Dick's today and they didn't really have any great sales.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

chaded said:


> Went to Dick's today and they didn't really have any great sales.


Same here


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

djw195 said:


> I've heard dicks sporting goods has good deals after xmas. I've had my best luck going from walmart to walmart after xmas though, everything is dirt cheap.
> 
> I'll be checking out places like farm n fleet and menards this year, I suppose any place that doesn't specialize in outdoor/hunting gear will get rid of their stuff for cheap.


Just bought a insulated scentblocker jacket for 49 bucks with free shipping.


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

bump


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Tightspot RH quiver on Woot today for $99.

http://sport.woot.com/offers/tightspot-quiver-carbon-fiber-right-hand


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

I got 2 sets of Field and Stream Aluminum climbing sticks for 59.99 a piece. They are originally $100.


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

60 bucks for a set of 3 of these Aluminum Folding sticks. I bought 2sets! Dicks sporting goods. These are very well built and smooooooth


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Dunhams has 20 ft climbing sticks for $39. Not the folding kind, just regular


----------



## jeepinyj90 (Aug 14, 2011)

Our local Dicks has the 4 pack muddy climbing sticks down to $59.99. Finally a four pack instead of three and a great price I thought


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

jeepinyj90 said:


> Our local Dicks has the 4 pack muddy climbing sticks down to $59.99. Finally a four pack instead of three and a great price I thought


Bought 8 sets so far. ...maybe a couple more if I can get back up there.


----------



## KYBuckDropper (Aug 2, 2013)

jeepinyj90 said:


> Our local Dicks has the 4 pack muddy climbing sticks down to $59.99. Finally a four pack instead of three and a great price I thought


What's the total height for the muddy sticks? I know they are 20" long according to the site but can they reach 20 ft high?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

KYBuckDropper said:


> What's the total height for the muddy sticks? I know they are 20" long according to the site but can they reach 20 ft high?


The Muddy outfitter sticks at Dicks are 32" high.


----------



## KYBuckDropper (Aug 2, 2013)

trial153 said:


> The Muddy outfitter sticks at Dicks are 32" high.


Hmmm. I might have to make a stop and see then. My ultimate question is can you use them to climb to 20 ft for a stand? I've never used this style of sticks. Only ladders, climbers and 20ft sticks.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

KYBuckDropper said:


> Hmmm. I might have to make a stop and see then. My ultimate question is can you use them to climb to 20 ft for a stand? I've never used this style of sticks. Only ladders, climbers and 20ft sticks.


Your should be able to get to 20 with 4 sections yes.


----------



## Hoosier2 (Sep 23, 2011)

ib_reel said:


> Wife sent my on more errands so I grabbed what was still left..... They went fast!
> 
> View attachment 1834376


Still 29 bucks in franklin indiana. Hopefully I catch it when they hit 9 bucks and I will do the same thing.


----------



## ArmedBarrister (Oct 4, 2011)

I hope this isn't too much of a hijack for this thread, but it directly relates to the information being shared about after-season sales. I'm looking for some input from anyone who has dealt with RuralKing.com...

When I checked this morning, their deals on treestands were even better than a few weeks ago ($17 for a basic hang-on). So I tried to order about $65 worth of stuff through their website. Here's the kicker... Their website was trying to charge me $166 for shipping through Old Dominion Freight!!! That's almost 3x the purchase price! It didn't give me an option to choose any other form of shipping. 

Here's where everything got very disappointing... 

I assumed that the website was incorrect, so I called their 1-800 number. The automated system put me in the queue, and it estimated the wait time at 1 minute. I was on hold for, literally, 1 hour. I'm on traveling for the holidays, no biggie; it's a great deal and I don't have anything else to do. After waiting in their queue for 1 hour, I received an automated message, "Thank you for calling RuralKing. Please leave your name and number and someone will return your call as soon as possible." ***???? 

Shocker: no one has returned my call. 

Is Rural King a legitimate business? Are they con-artists? Are they the retail equivalent of Wildgame Innovations? 

The prices were low enough that I was willing to take a risk on the quality of the treestand. But I will be damned if I give my money to a business that is run so poorly.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

$166 for shipping sounds like con artists to me. LOL.


----------



## olinLA (Feb 19, 2007)

jeepinyj90 said:


> Our local Dicks has the 4 pack muddy climbing sticks down to $59.99. Finally a four pack instead of three and a great price I thought


didn't need one but ----got one thanks


----------



## IL MO Hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

ArmedBarrister said:


> I hope this isn't too much of a hijack for this thread, but it directly relates to the information being shared about after-season sales. I'm looking for some input from anyone who has dealt with RuralKing.com...
> 
> When I checked this morning, their deals on treestands were even better than a few weeks ago ($17 for a basic hang-on). So I tried to order about $65 worth of stuff through their website. Here's the kicker... Their website was trying to charge me $166 for shipping through Old Dominion Freight!!! That's almost 3x the purchase price! It didn't give me an option to choose any other form of shipping.
> 
> ...


They are a legit business. There are several stores in southern IL and SE MO. They are what I consider to be just a local farm and home store that has opened several locations. I doubt they do very much business over the Internet, mainly for advertising. To be honest, I didn't even know you could order anything on their website. I thought it was strictly walk in sales.


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

ArmedBarrister said:


> I hope this isn't too much of a hijack for this thread, but it directly relates to the information being shared about after-season sales. I'm looking for some input from anyone who has dealt with RuralKing.com...
> 
> When I checked this morning, their deals on treestands were even better than a few weeks ago ($17 for a basic hang-on). So I tried to order about $65 worth of stuff through their website. Here's the kicker... Their website was trying to charge me $166 for shipping through Old Dominion Freight!!! That's almost 3x the purchase price! It didn't give me an option to choose any other form of shipping.
> 
> ...


I just ordered some things from them a couple times in the past never had a problem, just ordered some more things with the sale going on. Shipping for the $17 stands was $17 so It was like $32 for one stand shipped still a good deal, got some trail cams at and other smaller items at $11 shipping, the cams came in as advertised.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

KYBuckDropper said:


> Hmmm. I might have to make a stop and see then. My ultimate question is can you use them to climb to 20 ft for a stand? I've never used this style of sticks. Only ladders, climbers and 20ft sticks.





trial153 said:


> Your should be able to get to 20 with 4 sections yes.


I have never used this style either, but 4 sections x 32"= 128"....that is 10'8"....how far can you space them apart? If starting them 2' off the ground and allowing 1' between that would be about 15' to the stand.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Cabelas.com has some pretty sweet sales goin on right now. Some bino's up to $200 off, predator blinds for $200, a bunch of pretty decent items really.


----------



## ChadWhit (Aug 19, 2013)

Cabelas Scent Seal Containment Suit/Bill Winke suit going for $150 *online only*...$130 with coupon till Jan 2nd. 
Suit usually goes for $300. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Clothing/Mens-Hunting-Clothing/Mens-Scent-Control-Hunting-Clothing/Mens-Scent-Control-Pants-Bibs-Suits|/pc/104797080/c/104748480/sc/104555880/i/104024880/Cabelas-Scent-Seal-Scent-Containment-Suit/1381083.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse.cmd%3FN%3D1101023%26WTz_l%3DSBC%253BBRprd1381083&WTz_l=SBC%3BBRprd1381083%3Bcat104024880


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

jk918 said:


> I just ordered some things from them a couple times in the past never had a problem, just ordered some more things with the sale going on. Shipping for the $17 stands was $17 so It was like $32 for one stand shipped still a good deal, got some trail cams at and other smaller items at $11 shipping, the cams came in as advertised.


When I went to check out it said 161 doll hairs for shipping. For 3 stands and 40 screw in steps


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

The local crack hoe has her Whisker Bisquit and Tightspot for 50% off


----------



## BootyK (Dec 2, 2009)

azscorpion said:


> The local crack hoe has her Whisker Bisquit and Tightspot for 50% off


Buyer Beware! I seriously doubt a crack hoe has a Tightspot. Although 50% off is a huge discount.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

rut hunt said:


> When I went to check out it said 161 *doll hairs* for shipping. For 3 stands and 40 screw in steps


That don't seem bad. My step daughter likes to cut her doll's hair anyway. I will start collecting the trimmings.


----------



## ktquinn44 (Dec 19, 2012)

If I remember correctly. If u spend $99. U get free shipping by entering "freeship" code at check out. This is for ruralking


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Picked up two Muddy outfitter lite treestands for $59 each at Dicks in Tulsa Ok..


----------



## wvarcheryslayer (Nov 13, 2012)

SD BowHunter said:


> Picked up two Muddy outfitter lite treestands for $59 each at Dicks in Tulsa Ok..


Do you know if this is every store?


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

wvarcheryslayer said:


> Do you know if this is every store?


I can't say.. I only stopped bye that one store... its worth checking though..


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

I guess Dicks is on fire!


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

bump, anymore good deals?


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Buddy of mine just bought a floor model ameristep two man stand for $60 at walmart.


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

wvarcheryslayer said:


> Do you know if this is every store?


Still 79 here in the Kansas City area, but I'm watching


----------



## emac396 (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/ScentBlocker-Bone-Collector-Smackdown-XLT-Jacket/1208877.uts
scentlok smackdown 39.99


----------



## KYBuckDropper (Aug 2, 2013)

If you live near a Rural King they have hang ons for $17.50 and 20 ft sticks for $25. They have them online but shipping costs are ignorant.


----------



## CMartini (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok I'm trying to figure out which is right. I googled Rural King and 2 different results. One is just ruralking.com and the other is ruralkingsupply.com. The first has a lot more stores spread out. The second is only in Southern Illinois.


----------



## KYBuckDropper (Aug 2, 2013)

CMartini said:


> Ok I'm trying to figure out which is right. I googled Rural King and 2 different results. One is just ruralking.com and the other is ruralkingsupply.com. The first has a lot more stores spread out. The second is only in Southern Illinois.


ruralking.com is the one i was speaking of.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

bump,,, Sales are starting to kick in...


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

Got my brand new in box 2013 creed at Ohio valley trader for $699!


----------



## redrivergar (Aug 7, 2010)

Walmart.com had a ameristep grizzly steel deer cart for 39.99 free shipping to store. That's 50.00 off their usual price and about 70.00 off cabelas.


----------



## officergabbard (Jan 12, 2012)

KYBuckDropper said:


> If you live near a Rural King they have hang ons for $17.50 and 20 ft sticks for $25. They have them online but shipping costs are ignorant.


Their website says free shipping on orders over $100.


----------



## KYBuckDropper (Aug 2, 2013)

officergabbard said:


> Their website says free shipping on orders over $100.


Stands and sticks don't qualify due to size and weight


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

KYBuckDropper said:


> Stands and sticks don't qualify due to size and weight


I just can't believe that they charge 161 bucks for 3 tree stands


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Shipping to Canada for one set of sticks and a 17` ladderstand is $323,insane!


----------



## KYBuckDropper (Aug 2, 2013)

Livetohunt said:


> Shipping to Canada for one set of sticks and a 17` ladderstand is $323,insane!


They are going to be sitting on those stands and sticks for a long time at this rate....


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

SanDisk memory cards are 60% off today only at Amazon.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Looking for a good target, my new bow blows through the ole shot up standby now. Anyone seen anything on targets, preferably a bag/block/non deer kind.


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

meyerske said:


> SanDisk memory cards are 60% off today only at Amazon.


Don't know why but the 8gb and 4gb, which I use aren't discounted?


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

BigDeer said:


> Looking for a good target, my new bow blows through the ole shot up standby now. Anyone seen anything on targets, preferably a bag/block/non deer kind.



Hips targets. You will not be disappointed


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

MissouriBowtech said:


> Don't know why but the 8gb and 4gb, which I use aren't discounted?


You can get those prices (even better) everyday on Ebay. Just keep checking Ebay


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Kevin70 said:


> You can get those prices (even better) everyday on Ebay. Just keep checking Ebay


I know that's why I was bummed. I actually just 6 8gb sandisk from Walmart for 6 something per card. Also no shipping cost with in store pickup.


----------



## ib_reel (Feb 6, 2010)

Purchased the Big Game deer cart from Ruralking.com for $40.00 w $16.00 shipping. Sells elsewhere online for $129.99


----------



## officergabbard (Jan 12, 2012)

ib_reel said:


> Purchased the Big Game deer cart from Ruralking.com for $40.00 w $16.00 shipping. Sells elsewhere online for $129.99


They have the same one at Walmart.com for $40 with free ship to store.


----------



## johnsoninc86 (Aug 27, 2012)

Cabelas has Redfield Rebel binos on sale right now. 8x32s are $89, 10x42s are $99. Use code WELCOME for free shipping over $50. I just picked up a set to replace my worn out Bushnells, can't wait to put them to work... Cabelas also had decent prices on other binos if the Rebels aren't your flavor...


----------



## ib_reel (Feb 6, 2010)

officergabbard said:


> They have the same one at Walmart.com for $40 with free ship to store.


Not the same one but similar.... Walmart has the Ameristep - Big Game's cart received better reviews


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

Dick's has Muddy stands for $59 or $69, I picked up two.


----------



## treetops (May 17, 2011)

Cabelas has a great deal on their 
Outfitter's wool bibs ---Regular Price: $229.99 - $254.99 Sale Price: $137.99 - $152.99
and jacket --- Regular Price: $239.99 - $264.99 Sale Price: $143.99 - $158.99


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

My local pro shop had the big game boss xl stands on sale for $69 i bought the last 4 they had!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Lone Wolf Assault Hand Climber @ Midway for $284

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/330904/lone-wolf-assault-hand-climber-combo-climbing-treestand-aluminum-realtree-ap-camo


----------



## whippedcream (Jan 18, 2010)

If you live close to a cabelas it's a great time to swing into the bargain cave. I am in southern Maine and stopped in today. Got a TT pronghorn and shakey hunter for 16 a piece and a smackdown fc for 36. Had to ask about the shakey hunter as it was priced much higher and they marked it to the pronghorn price for me. There were a couple pronghorn rests left and another full contain rest for a decent price. You have to look but the deals are there, sometimes.
Figured I would give the smackdown a try and I know I like the shakey.


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Seen on rural king's website the Thermacell heated insoles are on sale for $69.99


----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

I got a pair of field and stream insulated bibs for $40 at Dicks last week. Man am I pumped about that, I was about to spend over $100 plus shipping for bibs.


----------



## roll_tide12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Tagged so I can find later!


----------



## josephmrtn (Oct 7, 2012)

Tagged


----------



## billym260 (Dec 3, 2012)

might want to check your local Craigslist for gift cards, i got a Menard's $80card for $55. Just be-careful there are some dirtballs on there trying to make a quick buck


----------



## deadeyedave2008 (Jan 3, 2012)

Black bear sporting goods website has 6 Carbon Express 350 arrows on sale for $49. Just ordered me some


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

deadeyedave2008 said:


> Black bear sporting goods website has 6 Carbon Express 350 arrows on sale for $49. Just ordered me some


 Not ordering Korean made arrows.... . Good deal tho


----------



## howedoin (Dec 31, 2013)

My local Dicks Sporting Goods has Muddy Outfitter Lite Stand for $60 and Muddy Outfitter climbing sticks 4 pk for $60


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

http://www.scheels.com/shop/en/scheels-catalog/muddy-outdoors-climbing-sticks-894529-73203-l3

Muddy Sticks....... $120 bucks and free shipping!


----------



## Fstlane4me (Dec 19, 2013)

tagged


----------



## RxMeg (May 25, 2013)

SD BowHunter said:


> Lone Wolf Assault Hand Climber @ Midway for $284
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/330904/lone-wolf-assault-hand-climber-combo-climbing-treestand-aluminum-realtree-ap-camo


Price is back up within a day.


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## mkbatman (Mar 14, 2013)

rockrollnload said:


> http://www.scheels.com/shop/en/scheels-catalog/muddy-outdoors-climbing-sticks-894529-73203-l3
> 
> Muddy Sticks....... $120 bucks and free shipping!


Might want to call on that...description describes the 32" hunter sticks and the picture is the 20" rope cam sticks. Would be regular price if they ended up being the 32" hunters.. Hope you get what you want though!


----------



## wvarcheryslayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Is dicks having instore sales on any ither stands beside the muddy stand? Oh and dicks has free shipping any price today only


----------



## Wny hunter (Dec 11, 2012)

In regards to the in store sales at Dicks on stands, I spoke with two separate workers , that both have worked at Dicks for over one year. Both agreed they remember drastic markdowns on stands happened mid January last year, with Sunday being the days the markdowns began. Hoping to get my hands on the Summit MLB specialist climber. Marked down to $229 right now. Hoping it gets down below $200.


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm thing the same will happen at Academy also this sunday. I love $40 ladder stands


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Wny hunter said:


> In regards to the in store sales at Dicks on stands, I spoke with two separate workers , that both have worked at Dicks for over one year. Both agreed they remember drastic markdowns on stands happened mid January last year, with Sunday being the days the markdowns began. Hoping to get my hands on the Summit MLB specialist climber. Marked down to $229 right now. Hoping it gets down below $200.


Exactly what I was just told yesterday at one of our local dicks. I bought 6 of the comfort zone 15' single man's @ $38ea last year.


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

Was at are local Dicks today, seen they had the Muddy Safeguard harness for $49.99


----------



## ktquinn44 (Dec 19, 2012)

$25.99 climbing sticks are back up on ebay with free shipping.


----------



## Hondov65 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Dick's Sporting Goods*

Christmas Eve Scent Blocker Trinity Wear 50% off I returned a pair of Outfitter pants for a defective zipper and got a new pair and a $90.73 refund aslso 25% off all scent contril products. I love Dicks Sporting Goods!

I'm all set for 2014 -2015 season hopefully we'll have acorns this fall.


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Anyone find anything BESIDES stands and harnesses?


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Muddy Outfitter lites are still $69 as well as the Muddy sticks (set of 4) at DSG. The sticks seemed really heavy compared to the Field & Stream sticks. I need to do more research on the Muddy sticks befire i buy...curious how they compare to other brands weight wise and ease of use.


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

ktquinn44 said:


> $25.99 climbing sticks are back up on ebay with free shipping.


Anyone have a review of the climbing sticks? At $26 I'm sure I can't go wrong


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

JF88 said:


> Muddy Outfitter lites are still $69 as well as the Muddy sticks (set of 4) at DSG. The sticks seemed really heavy compared to the Field & Stream sticks. I need to do more research on the Muddy sticks befire i buy...curious how they compare to other brands weight wise and ease of use.


These are fine for sets that stay up for the season. They aren't ultra portable, but neither are any sticks at that price. They work great, solid and easy to use. They are the same sticks as the old style guerrilla outfitters. 60 for 4 is a steal. I now because is bought 8 sets so far...

Dicks been good for me this winter
5 muddy outfitter Lites 60each 
8 muddy outfitter steps 60 each
2 muddy blood sports 111 each 
6 muddy life lines 22 each 


Maybe a few more on Saturday morning too.....see what they have left.


----------



## kohner54 (Nov 30, 2011)

ktquinn44 said:


> $25.99 climbing sticks are back up on ebay with free shipping.


Been waiting for these to go back up. Bought 4 sets!! Thanks.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

bsstalker said:


> Anyone find anything BESIDES stands and harnesses?


Mostly stands........ I looking for some sitka gear at a great price...


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

kohner54 said:


> Been waiting for these to go back up. Bought 4 sets!! Thanks.


Wifey Is gonna kill me but at that price I just had to buy more


----------



## kohner54 (Nov 30, 2011)

rut hunt said:


> Wifey Is gonna kill me but at that price I just had to buy more


As will mine.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Found some Clover Seed at Rural King for 1/2 price so I bought some... Should last a couple of years after planted this spring...

Hate buying at full price especially plot seed...

LFM


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

This years after Christmas sales suck compared to last years


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

anyone see a millennium 25 hang on stand for sale cheaper then a 100 dollars


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Midway has the big game boss Xl for 58 or 59 shipping for 2 of them was $44


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Man for some reason I really hate paying shipping for stuff.....even if it is a good deal and still have to pay for shipping it always makes me hesitate. I am a sucker for mediocre deals with free shipping haha


----------



## ib_reel (Feb 6, 2010)

Our Dicks Sporting Goods stores here in Wisconsin don't have any good sales.... Climbing sticks and stands only $20 off


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

bkellybe said:


> Man for some reason I really hate paying shipping for stuff.....even if it is a good deal and still have to pay for shipping it always makes me hesitate. I am a sucker for mediocre deals with free shipping haha


Tell me about it rural king had those super awesome deals but shipping made it cost more than original price


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Not sure if you all like these patterns, but there are some great gear for a great price.

http://www.kingscamo.com/Close-Out_c_27.html

Also take a look at the bundle packages they have.


----------



## labs1999 (Jul 4, 2008)

Check walmart.com u can have things shipped to ur nearest store for free


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

LFM said:


> Found some Clover Seed at Rural King for 1/2 price so I bought some... Should last a couple of years after planted this spring...
> 
> Hate buying at full price especially plot seed...
> 
> LFM


Link? Not seeing it.


----------



## Siouxme (Aug 26, 2013)

I found a lone wolf sit and climb II on eBay, brand new unopened for 289$. Be creative with how you search, some eBay folk don't know what they have.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Scent-Lok® Carbon Alloy Hot Shot Jacket @ $65
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/scent-lok-carbon-alloy-hot-shot-jacket-insulated-for-men~p~5597v/?filterString=mens-hunting-clothing~d~2356%2Fsizefamily~general%3B2xl%2F&colorFamily=01


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

wildernessninja said:


> anyone see a millennium 25 hang on stand for sale cheaper then a 100 dollars


I love that stand. Love to buy a couple on sale.


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

anybody else find anything worth sharing?


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Gander Mountain having a clearance sale. Mostly in store, but some on line stuff as well.


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

stanlh said:


> Gander Mountain having a clearance sale. Mostly in store, but some on line stuff as well.


I don't know bout your gander mountain, but in my area, if they are having a sale, then that basically means everything is average priced with everyone else then. They are so much more expensive than anywhere else around here. Not awful on guns, but bout anything else is bout 10-20 percent higher than other places.


----------



## LeeT8034 (Sep 14, 2010)

I picked up a summit specialist MLB edition for $100 off at dicks last week. they are clearing out their stands for the off season.


----------



## deadeyedave2008 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Over-Under-WindShear-Fatigue-Sweater/750746.uts?productVariantId=2052690&WT.tsrc=CSE&WT.mc_id=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=90073155&rid=40&channel=GoogleBaseUSA&mr:trackingCode=5CBA02CA-BCA1-DF11-907B-002219318F67&mr:referralID=NA&mr:device=c&mr:adType=pla&mr:ad=30640490111&mr:keyword&mr:match&mr:filter=57964269911&gclid=CP-Hu6iq7LsCFS1gMgodOXkAIQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

Just got this at Dicks for $14... Not sure on how well it works but oh well


----------



## wvarcheryslayer (Nov 13, 2012)

LeeT8034 said:


> I picked up a summit specialist MLB edition for $100 off at dicks last week. they are clearing out their stands for the off season.


I was there saturday or sunday and they didnt have anything marked down on treestands. If anything the field and stream stands were 10-20 bucks more instore than online &#55357;&#56865;


----------



## Debo3 (Nov 17, 2007)

wvarcheryslayer said:


> I was there saturday or sunday and they didnt have anything marked down on treestands. If anything the field and stream stands were 10-20 bucks more instore than online &#55357;&#56865;


This is probably going to vary from store to store depending on Hunting season ending dates, continued sale history, and who knows what other factors.. I live in Nashville and there are about 4 Dick's sporting goods within 20 miles of my house. I've been in at least 3 of them in the last week checking out their sales and they all vary. Some have already marked stands way down and sold out of most good stands and some haven't even started marking down and still have boat loads.. You just gotta catch em at your particular store at the right time...

I myself am trying to catch a summit MLB version below the $250 mark

Good luck and keep updating this guys


----------



## booone0 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hoyt said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Over-Under-WindShear-Fatigue-Sweater/750746.uts?productVariantId=2052690&WT.tsrc=CSE&WT.mc_id=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=90073155&rid=40&channel=GoogleBaseUSA&mr:trackingCode=5CBA02CA-BCA1-DF11-907B-002219318F67&mr:referralID=NA&mr:device=c&mr:adType=pla&mr:ad=30640490111&mr:keyword&mr:match&mr:filter=57964269911&gclid=CP-Hu6iq7LsCFS1gMgodOXkAIQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


Anyone own one of these? Looks really nice and would be good paired with a wool base layer maybe?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

hotmocs in mossy oak breakup infinity on their website, size small to large... $9

http://www.hotmocs.com/boot-warmers.html


----------



## Hoosier2 (Sep 23, 2011)

In addition to post above hotmocs has all mossy oak infinity at deep discounts plus free shipping with 40 dollar purchase. 

http://www.hotmocs.com/mossy-oak.html


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

bass pro has scent lok rampage series marked down to $49.97 for the jacket or pants. There were quite a bit at my local store, but not much online.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

booone0 said:


> Anyone own one of these? Looks really nice and would be good paired with a wool base layer maybe?


I ordered one for a second or third layer.


----------



## ib_reel (Feb 6, 2010)

Stopped at Dicks - picked up a Muddy Outfitter Lite for $59.99, a Realtree Xtra logo tshirt for $4.00 and some 32 oz aerosol Scent Away for $3.29 ea. I picked up 4 cans


----------



## squid77 (Aug 12, 2009)

Just got a Muddy safeguard harness at Dick's in St.Louis for 49.99.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Clearance API Outdoors® Zippered Armrest Pads.....http://www.basspro.com/API-Outdoors-Zippered-Armrest-Pads/product/81220/


----------



## Cade (Jul 21, 2004)

In my neck of the woods, the best deals are at the Rural King, Farm-N-Fleet type stores that need the stuff gone to make room for other seasonal items. 50-70% off stands, blinds, archery equipment, baits (illegal in IL) and clothing are pretty plentiful and a downright steal.

I'll add, I've found mismarked items in the Cabelas Bargain Cave too!


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

Cade said:


> In my neck of the woods, the best deals are at the Rural King, Farm-N-Fleet type stores that need the stuff gone to make room for other seasonal items. 50-70% off stands, blinds, archery equipment, baits (illegal in IL) and clothing are pretty plentiful and a downright steal.
> 
> I'll add, I've found mismarked items in the Cabelas Bargain Cave too!


Is this by chance at the Litchfield Rural King? I checked out the Vandalia and Collinsville stores a few weeks ago and they didn't have squat...completely out of stands and blinds.


----------



## Cade (Jul 21, 2004)

Decatur, Mattoon


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

ttt


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

I bought a couple big dog tree stands for 17.50 each at rural king. If they had em, I would have bought 10.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

kstatemallards said:


> I love that stand. Love to buy a couple on sale.


ya I like the look of the seat.I hope its comfortable.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

It's very comfortable.


----------



## Debo3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

C0wb0yChris said:


> http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...lla-Treestands-Steel-Climbing-Sticks&i=428434
> 
> check that out....32' steps for 17.99, free shipping


32 inch not feet lol I got excited


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

rut hunt said:


> 32 inch not feet lol I got excited


Me too...I was checking around on other sites to compare (something did seem right) then I finally figured out....INCHES...they almost got me.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I was at Gander Mountain tonight in Moon Township, PA and they had some pretty good deals on hunting clothing and River's Edge treestands.


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

tyepsu said:


> I was at Gander Mountain tonight in Moon Township, PA and they had some pretty good deals on hunting clothing and River's Edge treestands.


Most of Gander's best deals are on their web site. Lower prices than my local Gander.....:noidea:


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

RCL said:


> Most of Gander's best deals are on their web site. Lower prices than my local Gander.....:noidea:


Sometimes that is true, but right now my local Gander Mountain has clearance specials on a lot of their camo and the River's Edge tree stands. For example this tree stand is marked down to $47.99 now at my local store. 

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...e-Big-Foot-XL-Hang-On-with-Foot-Rest&i=445519


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

tyepsu said:


> Sometimes that is true, but right now my local Gander Mountain has clearance specials on a lot of their camo and the River's Edge tree stands. For example this tree stand is marked down to $47.99 now at my local store.
> 
> http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...e-Big-Foot-XL-Hang-On-with-Foot-Rest&i=445519


That's a good price.....I would grab a couple of them if they were close to me......mine hasn't even had that stand in stock for at least a month.


----------



## 1KNIGHT (Dec 1, 2011)

Marked.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

menards has some good deal.


----------



## mtswampfox (Jan 13, 2010)

was looking for soft side cooler and found norchill. went to their web site and found an offer for half off called trade up. ordered one day had the next. a very well made soft side not some cheap wally world special


----------



## Debo3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Just found this guy on sale at my local Dick's sporting goods.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice find


----------



## davepfb (Jan 16, 2012)

That's what they are at my local dicks. Also the muddy stands were 70. Bought a bunch of scent killer at half off.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

They raised the prices on the muddy Lites and outfitter steps to 69....they were 59 for 3 weeks. Also the muddy life lines are up to 30 from 22 last week


----------



## Debo3 (Nov 17, 2007)

They've been between $259 and $279 at our dicks until now. I'm happy.


----------



## redrivergar (Aug 7, 2010)

I just picked up the ameristep grizzly that I had shipped for free to my local walmart for 39 bucks. All I can say is that if anyone bought one for full price I feel for you. Piece of crap for sure. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## roll_tide12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Found these on Ebay. Not sure if I would trust them though. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/02-MKHS01-B...n-Treestand-/390742787210?hash=item5afa15c48a


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Bought a Muddy Outfitter stand at Dick's last week for $79. Cabelas in CMH today had a nice carry case for my FoxPro call and decoy on sale for $29. 

Doesn't seem to be as many good deals as last year. 

NC


----------



## kparrott154 (May 4, 2008)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Bought a Muddy Outfitter stand at Dick's last week for $79. Cabelas in CMH today had a nice carry case for my FoxPro call and decoy on sale for $29.
> 
> Doesn't seem to be as many good deals as last year.
> 
> NC


CMH as in Columbus?


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

kparrott154 said:


> CMH as in Columbus?


Yes sir. I'm here for training until Tuesday.

NC


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

roll_tide12 said:


> Found these on Ebay. Not sure if I would trust them though.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/02-MKHS01-B...n-Treestand-/390742787210?hash=item5afa15c48a


I was looking at that exact stand in a local gun shop today and I will say this......the welding leaves a *LOT* to be desired.....I'm talking beginner quality.....and it's made me think twice about buying the same manufacturers ladder stick that is on ebay.......:nono:


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

Those sticks on Ebay I believe are TMA certified. Cant be that bad..Unless TMA don't mean jack.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Found a camera with free shipping, cheaper then it is at walmart

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2013-Br...1154&clkid=4074351865719487985&_qi=RTM1327406


----------



## bnugget (Oct 14, 2011)

My buddy and I just loaded up on HotMocs and got 9 items for $70!

Pretty hard to beat these prices and with free shipping after $40 http://www.hotmocs.com/mossy-oak.html


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

those hot mocs are great. been using them for a few years now and i've been very happy with them.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Walmart stand and sticks 109 http://mobile.walmart.com/search-ng...earch_query=summer sausage casing#ip/33617614


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

Those are some good prices. Anyone have t T1 Beanie? Im curious to how big they run. I have a small noggin and cant find any info on their size anywhere


----------



## rmm60985 (Oct 3, 2013)

Went to Dicks the other night and they had Sidewinders by S4 gear(things you can hook to rangefiders and such) for $5. Normally $40


----------



## kline4303 (Oct 28, 2009)

Best deal I found was at my local Rural King. 20 foot climbing sticks for $17.50 and hang on stands for $19. I filled the back of my truck with them! Sale was a couple weeks ago.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

20% off sitka gear at macks pw.

http://www.mackspw.com/ItemList--Si...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=140115


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Got two packs of savage broadheads (same as NAP shockwaves) at my local dicks for $16...less than $3 per broadhead


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Bump


----------



## bnugget (Oct 14, 2011)

Kevin70 said:


> Those are some good prices. Anyone have t T1 Beanie? Im curious to how big they run. I have a small noggin and cant find any info on their size anywhere


Kevin,
We got our HotMocs last night and I went through and tried on my new stuff and my buddy and I were both impressed with the quality and material. 

I have a medium/large size head and the T1 Beanie fit a little loose, but I prefer that to the beanies I've had in the past that were really stretchy and once I got it over my ears, it took about 3 minutes before it rode up and was over my ears. For $10, you really can't go wrong.

Instead of getting the fancy Balaclava, I opted to buy the T1 Beanie and Gaiter seperately, even though it cost $10 more because I wanted seperate pieces...I'm pretty happy with that purchase and my wife was excited that I got her one of the $6 scarves to use when she walks about 5-10 minutes from a parking garage to her office between a couple of buildings that act like a wind tunnel!


----------



## buckstop515 (Mar 11, 2009)

Scheels was selling Mission MXB320's for $499.99 at their Des Moines store. Me and a buddy both got one. Rodgers Sporting Goods is selling mission bolts for $8.38. Walmart online selling Carbon Express crossbow shooting stick black for $19.99 and F-1 chrony for $76.00.


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

bnugget said:


> Kevin,
> We got our HotMocs last night and I went through and tried on my new stuff and my buddy and I were both impressed with the quality and material.
> 
> I have a medium/large size head and the T1 Beanie fit a little loose, but I prefer that to the beanies I've had in the past that were really stretchy and once I got it over my ears, it took about 3 minutes before it rode up and was over my ears. For $10, you really can't go wrong.
> ...


Where did you get them from?


----------



## jaytea24 (Sep 26, 2012)

dt5150 said:


> 20% off sitka gear at macks pw.
> 
> http://www.mackspw.com/ItemList--Si...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=140115


Wow. Very nice. If I didn't have mine already I'd be all over that.


----------



## Alec-Arkansas (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I went to Big R Store last night and picked up another 22 foot ladder stand for $104.99. All of their stands are 30% off until January 31st.


----------



## bnugget (Oct 14, 2011)

kiaelite said:


> Where did you get them from?


straight from the Hot Mocs website. http://www.hotmocs.com/mossy-oak.html

One thing to add, when I put on the T1 beanie, my wife said "that looks like an old fashioned football helmet" so it does fit a little different than a regular beanie or stocking cap, but I think it is going to work awesome!


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

bnugget said:


> straight from the Hot Mocs website. http://www.hotmocs.com/mossy-oak.html
> 
> One thing to add, when I put on the T1 beanie, my wife said "that looks like an old fashioned football helmet" so it does fit a little different than a regular beanie or stocking cap, but I think it is going to work awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Midway has a bunch of stuff makred down to to some killer prices..First lite, sitka lone wolf etc...


----------



## deadeyedave2008 (Jan 3, 2012)

This thread has costed me a lot of money


----------



## MyThLoSt (Jan 4, 2014)

Scentblocker Compression bags for $2.50 retails on there website for $20 you get 3 bags different sizes.Only a few left it seems. http://www.ebay.com/itm/131090344664?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

deadeyedave2008 said:


> This thread has costed me a lot of money


You aint the only one


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

deadeyedave2008 said:


> This thread has costed me a lot of money



LOL....I am with you on this!


----------



## BuckswithBows (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm still waiting for a deal like the "Walmart stands" from last year.


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

BuckswithBows said:


> I'm still waiting for a deal like the "Walmart stands" from last year.


What kind of deals do they have?


----------



## davepfb (Jan 16, 2012)

midway usa has a summit razor sd for 196 something. says they only have one at that price. I wish i had the extra cash right now to get it but school books are a killer. Just figured id let you know


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

davepfb said:


> midway usa has a summit razor sd for 196 something. says they only have one at that price. I wish i had the extra cash right now to get it but school books are a killer. Just figured id let you know


Most the time you don't even need the books when you do go to Amazon look now you have money to splurge


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

They have the Specialist for $214 as well. If it was the Viper Elite I would have it.


----------



## twobiscuit (Oct 27, 2008)

Sent you a pm davepfb


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Rogers Sporting Goods has refubished Moultrie M80s for $59.99


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

This one, current price is $49.99 on a $130 micro-berber hooded camo windstop jacket.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2161902&highlight=cabelas+jacket+sale


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Good prices on their Legacy Fleece stuff right now too. I really like that stuff. Light weight warm and the windshear lining helps a lot.


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

kspseshooter said:


> Rogers Sporting Goods has refubished Moultrie M80s for $59.99


I probably just got unlucky, but I bought one and it wouldn't even turn on.


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Wingsupply.com has mp6 black for 119.99 and mp6 for 99.99. Code dhnet at checkout will pretty much cover shipping/tax.


----------



## buckstop515 (Mar 11, 2009)

I bought one of the refurb M-80's from Rogers and the door on the case had broken hinges. I called Rogers and they sent a replacement and a return tag for the old unit. The replacement looked and works like new. great service


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep they refunded me no questions asked, love Roger's.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

I ordered 2 of them


----------



## bowshootga (Aug 3, 2010)

Has anyone seen a lower price than $229.97 yet on this Summit Specialist SD MLB at Dick's?


Debo3 said:


> Just found this guy on sale at my local Dick's sporting goods.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Legendary whitetails has their Arctic Shield line on clearance. Saw bibs for $109. Plus the x-system base layers are on sale. Www.deergear.com


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Got my cameras today. Both look and function like brand new


----------



## CAS_HNTR (Oct 28, 2009)

I think I will pick up one of these blinds from Cabelas....$80 for a good sized hub blind is not too shabby!

http://www.cabelas.com/product/True-Timber-Pentagon-Blind/1230361.uts?WTz_l=Header%253BSearch-All+Products


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

bowshootga said:


> Has anyone seen a lower price than $229.97 yet on this Summit Specialist SD MLB at Dick's?


Not on the MLB version but midway usa had the regular specialist on sale the other day cheaper than that. $214 and then they have 20 dollars off anything over 125.


----------



## cubamex (Nov 27, 2013)

CAS_HNTR said:


> I think I will pick up one of these blinds from Cabelas....$80 for a good sized hub blind is not too shabby!
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/True-Timber-Pentagon-Blind/1230361.uts?WTz_l=Header%253BSearch-All+Products


This one is $40 at dicks Gilbert, az


----------



## bowshootga (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks but, no Midway USA around here and shipping is about $40. I went ahead and bit the bullet plus had a $10 coupon so, $219.97.


chaded said:


> Not on the MLB version but midway usa had the regular specialist on sale the other day cheaper than that. $214 and then they have 20 dollars off anything over 125.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh okay. Didn't realize the shipping was that much.


----------



## bowshootga (Aug 3, 2010)

chaded said:


> Oh okay. Didn't realize the shipping was that much.


For shipping on 1 tree stand from Midway but, maybe no tax. I will just pick one up.


----------



## CAS_HNTR (Oct 28, 2009)

cubamex said:


> This one is $40 at dicks Gilbert, az


Want to buy that and ship it to me in Ohio!


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...Wolf-Hand-Climber-Combo-II-Treestand&i=444599

319.99 for a Lone Wolf Hand Climber Combo II, plus free shipping, plus another 10% off until the 26th....thoughts? good deal? With tax to my door it was like $309.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

kiaelite said:


> http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...Wolf-Hand-Climber-Combo-II-Treestand&i=444599
> 
> 319.99 for a Lone Wolf Hand Climber Combo II, plus free shipping, plus another 10% off until the 26th....thoughts? good deal? With tax to my door it was like $309.


Oh crap! This deal might cause me to jump and drop $300. Hard to beat that price with the 10% off additional and free shipping.


----------



## davepfb (Jan 16, 2012)

Scent lol has all their hoodies 50% off on their website


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Just dropped into Dicks Sporting Goods, been waiting for the muddy outfitter lite to drop to 59 like others have reported. They still hadn't dropped but that had one regular outfitter left and had it all the way down to 79, originally 149 and still 159 @ bass pro. Keep an eye out because that's a steal.


----------



## tomasw1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Just picked up 2 packs of 4 100gr Rage Titanium 2 Blades from Dick's. Marked down to $39.99 and used a $10 off coupon. $35 for a 4 pack of Rage Titaniums seemed pretty good. Never used them, I know thoughts are mixed, but I felt I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## davepfb (Jan 16, 2012)

I got the s4 gear retractable tether things at dicks for 5 bucks regular 40. They also had a primos plot watcher for 30 bucks regular 100


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

tomasw1 said:


> Just picked up 2 packs of 4 100gr Rage Titanium 2 Blades from Dick's. Marked down to $39.99 and used a $10 off coupon. $35 for a 4 pack of Rage Titaniums seemed pretty good. Never used them, I know thoughts are mixed, but I felt I couldn't pass it up.


I bought 2 packs lol


----------



## Siouxme (Aug 26, 2013)

I bought a big and j cube at TSC for 9.99 today


----------



## Hoosier2 (Sep 23, 2011)

I picked up an ameristep brick house blind from Wally World. 63 bucks after tax was on clearance for 59.97


----------



## jdhaines32 (Feb 5, 2010)

Picked up 3 of the Wild Life Research Magnum Scrape Drippers at Dick' s. They were on sale for $6.97 each. They are normally $24.99 around here so I got 3 for less than the normal cost of one. I thought I would give them a try for that price.


----------



## davepfb (Jan 16, 2012)

jdhaines32 said:


> Picked up 3 of the Wild Life Research Magnum Scrape Drippers at Dick' s. They were on sale for $6.97 each. They are normally $24.99 around here so I got 3 for less than the normal cost of one. I thought I would give them a try for that price.


I got the same ones at dicks today for 4.97 with 50% off so I paid 2.50. Thought that was pretty good. Also got some Michael Waddell c'mere deer 1.33 gallon spray jug for 4 bucks


----------



## davepfb (Jan 16, 2012)

Anymore good deals recently?


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Predator camo on there website select size and patterns but usually 224 for insulated bibs marked down to 79


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Went to Dicks yesterday, tbey had the stands marked down to the prices that have already been posted here.
Stopped by Menards and they had the 3 section Big game ladder sections (similar to Ameristep) for $25. Also had the 16 foot ladders for $29. They had all the ladder stands marked down as well.


----------



## tbone01 (May 11, 2009)

Not archery related, but EOTech is doing a $60 rebate on their holographic sights. You can shop around and get a 512 for about $400, and then go to the EOTech site for the rebate. Pretty sweet deal. But you have to make the purchase by 1/31.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Midwayusa had all their first lite stuff marked 30% off with free shipping


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Midway USA 20% off sitka and free shipping


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/eas...rrows-6-pack/pid-724824?N=30637793+4294951357

Academy has Easton Injexions on clearance


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Krash said:


> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/eas...rrows-6-pack/pid-724824?N=30637793+4294951357
> 
> Academy has Easton Injexions on clearance


I just bought 2 packs at Academy in anderson sc for 10 bucks a piece!! Talk about a steal we cleaned them out to bad only the boxes were left:/


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

mccoppinb said:


> I just bought 2 packs at Academy in anderson sc for 10 bucks a piece!! Talk about a steal we cleaned them out to bad only the boxes were left:/


Wow!!! I thought the one I posted was a good price. I bought a dozen at that price.


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

mccoppinb said:


> I just bought 2 packs at Academy in anderson sc for 10 bucks a piece!! Talk about a steal we cleaned them out to bad only the boxes were left:/


That's a steal!!!! I thought the 64.99 was a great price


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Krash said:


> That's a steal!!!! I thought the 64.99 was a great price


Shoot yeah it was on clearancefor 19.98 so I scanned it and it said 9.98 I said well shoot ill takem all lol I would check your local academy


----------



## fishx65 (Jan 15, 2008)

If ya have Meijers stores in your area, some of them are hitting 75% off on archery stuff. Picked up a dozen Beman Carbon Explorers for $18.00 and a bunch of Wildlife Research bar soap and deodorant.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

Picked up a $90 Micro Spider harness for $17 at Thiesens. Also a slug of turkey mouth calls at 75% off. Clearance rack can really be a great deal.


----------



## BRAD1911 (Sep 15, 2011)

mccoppinb said:


> I just bought 2 packs at Academy in anderson sc for 10 bucks a piece!! Talk about a steal we cleaned them out to bad only the boxes were left:/


I went to the one by my house this morning. No luck. All gone. They were selling them for $9.99 but I was too late! I would have bought everyone they had!


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

BRAD1911 said:


> I went to the one by my house this morning. No luck. All gone. They were selling them for $9.99 but I was too late! I would have bought everyone they had!


Dang lol I was like can yall check the back because I want them all lol


----------



## BRAD1911 (Sep 15, 2011)

mccoppinb said:


> Dang lol I was like can yall check the back because I want them all lol


I called the other store near by and had them check their inventory for both stores! I'll bench king back everyday to see if they get anymore in at that price.


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone see any LW sticks on sale?


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

crawdad said:


> Anyone see any LW sticks on sale?


Right now LW has 4 pc sticks for sale for $135. There may be blemishes or scratches on them but they are new.

309-691-WOLF

This was on their FB page.



Copied from another site. I am sure these will go fast. Posted 2 hours ago


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Walmart has the stand combo on sale..not great but decent price
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bone-Coll...nd-with-Rrail-Combo-Kit-Value-Bundle/33617614


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

just got a lone wolf alpha tree stand 199 at cabelas. also had a 20 dollar off coupon. they also had bows on sale to some a hundred dollars off. any one see the lone wolf sticks on sale anywere?


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I had 20% off anything from core4elements


----------



## PAhunter (Oct 6, 2004)

wildernessninja, Was the $199 price on the Lone Wolf Alpha an in store price only? I just checked there website and they have it listed for $250 still.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Rural King has Morrell Yellow Jacket bag targets for $24.99 a piece. i think i'm going to buy 2 of them.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Lancaster Archery has got some Bee Stinger stabs and q/d for a discount. I just bought a 8.5" Pro Hunter for 59.99.

NC


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Picked up a game plan bobcat xl pack/sling/case on clearance for $40 at dicks sporting goods


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

CamoCop said:


> Rural King has Morrell Yellow Jacket bag targets for $24.99 a piece. i think i'm going to buy 2 of them.


now they are down to $19.99 each...


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

CamoCop said:


> now they are down to $19.99 each...


You are lucky, no RuralKing in NY.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

ours just opened 2 weeks ago


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

ya I beleave it was instore only.i was surprised to to see it at that price.


PAhunter said:


> wildernessninja, Was the $199 price on the Lone Wolf Alpha an in store price only? I just checked there website and they have it listed for $250 still.


----------



## KYBuckDropper (Aug 2, 2013)

I need one of this yellow jackets...


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

Gander mountain has moultrie A5 cameras on sale for $50. They have a ton left too.


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

That's in Terre Haute IN


----------



## atwanamaker (Jul 12, 2006)

Went to Dick's by my house today, and there was nothing on sale.


----------



## robinhood23 (Jun 16, 2011)

ParkerBow said:


> I had 20% off anything from core4elements


Where? How?


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

Best deal I've found so far....

Scent Killer super charged combo pack 44oz. at Meijer on clearance for $6.49 normally $12.99 and it had a $5.00 rebate. After rebate it cost me $1.50 plus stamp. I use a bunch of this stuff each year spraying down before each hunt. You really can't beat the price and doesn't expire until 2017.


----------



## kensum1 (May 16, 2010)

Careful on those A5s. I bought two of the same cameras that they make for Woodbury Outfitters Moultrie WB5 and both stopped functioning properly after a few weeks.




shoot2thrill25 said:


> Gander mountain has moultrie A5 cameras on sale for $50. They have a ton left too.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Sticks on sale at WMart
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-20-Climbing-Stick/25174749


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Wal mart has a treestand for 29 bucks shipped also
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-Hang-On-Treestand-Gray/25174747


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

hookedonbow said:


> You are lucky, no RuralKing in NY.


No kidding! I would snag every one of them at that price. Closest one is almost 3 hrs away.


----------



## brent99 (Dec 13, 2013)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> Gander mountain has moultrie A5 cameras on sale for $50. They have a ton left too.


$50 is too much for this model. My A5 produces very low quality pics.


----------



## netfan (Dec 26, 2010)

baz77 said:


> Wal mart has a treestand for 29 bucks shipped also
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-Hang-On-Treestand-Gray/25174747


Thanks for the tip!! I picked up 3 of these with free shipping + 3 sets of rapid rails also on sale for 39.00 / set. These are perfect for the property I hunt... we've been looking for quick set up stands to put in places when the wind is strange - don't want to spend a ton when they might only be used a couple of times per year.


----------



## boof_10 (Dec 4, 2012)

Any new deals? I stopped at the local Menards and Walmart and neither one had hunting stuff very cheap yet.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I was at Dick's today and got a pair of new wool liners for my choppers for $7.99


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

CamoCop said:


> now they are down to $19.99 each...


That is a great deal, I could use one of those.


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

baz77 said:


> Wal mart has a treestand for 29 bucks shipped also
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-Hang-On-Treestand-Gray/25174747


Just ordered 4 stands and 4 sets of sticks. Thanks for the heads up guys!!


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

CamoCop said:


> now they are down to $19.99 each...


Wow thats a great deal !!...I would buy every one of them they had.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Vortex Optics at Cabelas.

Cabelas has some of their Vortex optics with $50 "Cabela's Bucks" right now and $5 flat shipping on items over $99.

Finally bought the 10x50 Diamond-Backs I have been wanting for a long time.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

If you can wear a medium, Predator has their insulated bibs on sale for $79.99 reg $229


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Just dropped into DSG on the Kansas side and picked up a 4 pack of muddy outfitter sticks for 69. Reg 119.


----------



## bac078 (Jul 1, 2007)

I want to contribute, I just found this..$84 with Free Shipping.. They only have Small, Large, and XLarge. ASAT Vanish 3D Leafy pro suit... http://www.bobwards.com/ASAT CAMOUFLAGE-Vanish-Pro-Leafy-3-D-Suit-104253


----------



## Purdue (Feb 11, 2009)

Walmart in Noblesville, Indiana has 20' climbing sticks marked$20. Since clearance they took 50% off. $10. Not bad.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Purdue said:


> Walmart in Noblesville, Indiana has 20' climbing sticks marked$20. Since clearance they took 50% off. $10. Not bad.


:mg:


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

netfan said:


> Thanks for the tip!! I picked up 3 of these with free shipping + 3 sets of rapid rails also on sale for 39.00 / set. These are perfect for the property I hunt... we've been looking for quick set up stands to put in places when the wind is strange - don't want to spend a ton when they might only be used a couple of times per year.


got one a month ago and finally hung one last weekend for a morning sit. hard to beat for 30 bucks.


----------



## DUGuy (Feb 11, 2009)

bac078 said:


> I want to contribute, I just found this..$84 with Free Shipping.. They only have Small, Large, and XLarge. ASAT Vanish 3D Leafy pro suit... http://www.bobwards.com/ASAT CAMOUFLAGE-Vanish-Pro-Leafy-3-D-Suit-104253


GREAT deal! Just ordered one for my 11 yr old.


----------



## MitchParker (Jan 9, 2014)

I picked up a slew of scent away products (shampoo, laundry, etc, for $3.00 bucks a container). Going back to get some more. Can't beat it at that price.
Mitch


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003X...4232d745#ref=mp_s_a_1_3&qid=1393374098&sr=8-3

Good deal here, 3 quick sticks for 29.99


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Walmart has the grizzly carts on clearance

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep...8f7&bucket_id=irsbucket012&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Walmart has their tree stands on sale. Ameristep 2 man ladder for $50, normally $100. Bone collector hang on for $40, normally $90. This not sure if every Walmart is on sale, but mine was. I picked up a double.


----------



## naterIN (Oct 17, 2011)

hookedonbow said:


> Walmart has the grizzly carts on clearance
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep...8f7&bucket_id=irsbucket012&findingMethod=p13n


Awesome...thanks. $32 with free in-store pickup.


----------



## SheaXPO (Aug 9, 2013)

Ameristep Bone Collector Stand regular $130...on sale for $40 at Walmart!!!

I got all 14 that they had in the store


----------



## Greenmachine69 (Sep 6, 2013)

I bought that cart, after a lil bit of square tubing, a new axle and bike tires and wheels; she's a beast


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

SheaXPO said:


> Ameristep Bone Collector Stand regular $130...on sale for $40 at Walmart!!!
> 
> I got all 14 that they had in the store




Whatcha gonna do with that many?
.


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up...I bought 4 sets of the rapid rails.


----------



## naterIN (Oct 17, 2011)

Greenmachine69 said:


> I bought that cart, after a lil bit of square tubing, a new axle and bike tires and wheels; she's a beast


Are you saying it's a piece of junk??


----------



## boof_10 (Dec 4, 2012)

SheaXPO said:


> Ameristep Bone Collector Stand regular $130...on sale for $40 at Walmart!!!
> 
> I got all 14 that they had in the store


Oh my, if you're interested in selling them at cost (plus shipping), please let me know.

I checked the local Scheels (they are renovating, so naturally they don't have any archery stuff in stock right now to save room), Dick's (the store is less than a couple months old, so they don't have much archery stuff to begin with) and Wal-Mart. None of them are having the kinds of deals that you guys are coming across!


----------



## Greenmachine69 (Sep 6, 2013)

naterIN said:


> Are you saying it's a piece of junk??


No but I'll let u pull mine vs the stock one and you can decide what you think is better. The stock one is a good base, but it's short and low to the ground. Beef it up and its bad. If I could get stupid pics to work on here id show the pig we pulled out last year. So easy it's not even funny


----------



## Shwackums (Apr 21, 2007)

Picked up 10 tree stands tonight at Academy Sports in Alabama! 2 15' ladders for $10 each and 8 over sized hang ons for $20 (regular $80).


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Covert mp6 black's on ebay brand new in the package, including a 4gb memory card for $98 free shipping. There were 6 left, i bought 3


----------



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

Link ? ^^^


----------



## duby8609 (Oct 10, 2007)

deerwhackmaster said:


> Link ? ^^^


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Covert-MP6-...586?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c40807c7a

better hurry. I just bought the second to last one. Only one left.


----------



## danielandersen2 (Nov 7, 2013)

All gone now...


----------



## brodie1978 (Jul 24, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry for no link. Was on my phone, and using the ebay app,


----------



## danielandersen2 (Nov 7, 2013)

No worries


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

There are more Covert MP6 blacks on Ebay. No link because there are a few different ones. In Ebay, search Covert MP6. then make the order by ending soonest first. . . most are not a "buy now" option though. I saw a couple around $80-$85 bidding for now. Might be able to get them for under $100 if you try


----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

It isn't after season yet, but I just picked up two comfort zone 15' ladder stands for $105 total including tax at DicksSporting Goods. They were marked down to $59 from $120, and I had a $20 off coupon through the mail.


----------

